# Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2012)

*Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???​*

Wir haben ja nicht nur eine föderale Gesetzgebung was das Angeln angeht.

Sondern auch viele verschiedene Arten der Kontrolle.

Je nach Bundesland und regionaler oder lokaler Gegebenheit können da verschiedenste Leute und Behörden Kontrollen bei Anglern durchführen. 

Sowohl natürlich Polizei wie Wasserschutzpolizei, wie auch  (halb)staatliche Aufseher bis hin zu Vereins- oder Verbandskontrolleuren..

In der Abstimmung hier solls deswegen weder darum gehen, wer kontrolliert, noch darum ob er das gut macht oder weniger gut, obs sinnvoll ist oder nicht. 

Nicht darum, ob private Kontrollen oder solche der Polzei besser oder schlechter wären.

Auch nicht darum, ob mehr oder weniger Kontrollen besser wären.

Dazu könnt ihr im Thread ja gerne diskutieren.

*In dieser Umfrage wollen wir lediglich wissen, wie oft ihr selber und persönlich - unabhängig vom Gewässer, an dem ihr angelt - im Jahre 2012 real kontrolliert worden seid.*


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Da muss ich lange zählen...|kopfkrat...genau gar nicht in diesem Jahr :m und das kann von mir aus auch so bleiben.


----------



## .Sebastian. (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Einmal. (Letztes Jahr gar nicht!)


----------



## vermesser (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Es wird mehr, dieses Jahr schon vier, nee sogar fünfmal. Und vor allem kompetenter und freundlicher. 
Während die letzten Jahre hier an den Seen echt nur Honks rumliefen, die einen auf Blockwart mit großer Schnauze und kleinem Schwanz gemacht haben :r, weil sie wohl zu Hause was von der Alten kriegen , gibts mittlerweile echt normale Menschen in dem Bereich  .

An der Ostsee freundlich und kompetent wie bisher immer.


----------



## sonstwer (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Hi!

Ich beangle eigentlich immer die selben Gewässer.
In meinem ersten Angeljahr, vor 8 Jahren bin ich innerhalb eines halben Jahres ein gutes Dutzend mal kontrolliert worden.

Mittlerweile scheinen mich alle Kontrolleure zu kennen.

Selbst die WSP schaut nur mal kurz mit dem Feldstecher herüber und fährt dann winkend weiter.

LG,
Frank


----------



## Marcus_mck (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

An unseren Vereinsgewässern 2 mal (Da man sich ja irgendwann kennt!)

Im Altmühltal wo ich nebenbei hauptsächlich fische pro Tag 1 - 2 mal durch unterschiedliche Kontrolleure.
Diese sind aber wiederrum sehr nett und auskunftsfreudig und daher nie Probleme mit denen.


----------



## pely66 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

zeit 2008 am Rhein-Main mindestens 2 tage pro woche und noch nicht kontrolliert worden.


----------



## joso (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Ich war 2012 sehr oft angeln, aber Kontrolle hatte ich nie.

Mit sehr oft meine ich ca. 20 Wochenenden Freit.-Sonntag auf Karpfen und viele Tage mit der Spinnrute, immer in und um Hamburg. Freie Gewässer und auch Verbandsgewässer


----------



## Chiforce (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

An meinem "Lieblingssee" (80ha) laufen/autofahren im Sommer meine beiden "Lieblingskontrolleure" zweimal am Tag den See ab (meistens auf der jagd nach schwarzfischenden Polen, die dann immer halb um den See gejagd werden, oder sogar polizeilich eingekesselt werden (schon öfter miterlebt) die beiden Fischereiaufseher kennen uns gut daher werden wir nicht jedesmal voll kontrolliert, aber ruten und setzkescher werden kontrolliert. kam auch schon vor, dass verirrte polizeitrupps sich an dem see nicht auskannten, und uns umstellt haben anstatt die gemeldeten schwarzfischer, das war lustig, als beim ansitz morgens um 6 aufeinmal tohuwabohu um unser lager war und die schwarzangler sich schnell verpissten, aber dann doch erwischt wurden... naja, jedenfalls kommen die immer jeden tag 2-mal vorbei daher würd ich sagen, kann ich mich als 200 mal kontrolliert ansehen :-D


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Eines zeigt sich ja deutlichst:
Die wirklich großen lokalen Unterschiede in der Kontrolldichte..

Da bin ich echt mal gespannt, welches "grundsätzliche Level" da am Ende rauskommen wird, in welche Richtung das grundsätzlich zielen wird.

Da man hier ja schon sieht, dass die jeweils "eigene Erfahrung" eben nicht verallgemeinert werden kann, sondern nicht mehr ist als eben die rein persönliche Erfahrung...


----------



## Daniel1983 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

0 mal und das in den letzten 5 Jahren, glaub hol mir keine Angelkarte mehr nächstes Jahr


----------



## Raubfisch (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

hab ich auch schon überlegt, aber genau dann würde "murphy's law" zuschlagen, ganz bestimmt 

nee, mal im ernst. Es gibt zuwenige kontrollen :/


----------



## AS.SO (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

genau wie 2011... *garnicht*


----------



## siloaffe (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Ich bin dieses Jahr 3x Kontrolliert worden. 

1x von der Polizei weil ich mim LKW in Fahrtrichung links auf der B9 parkte 

1x von der Wapo weil ich im Hafen im absoluten Halteverbot stand 

1x von der Wapo ne reine Angler Kontrolle (letzten Donnerstag)


----------



## stefansdl (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

0,0 in diesem Jahr. In den letzten 10Jahren ca. 5x
Bei uns fahren sie nur bestimmte Gewässer fast immer zu der gleichen Zeit ab. Darauf kann sich jeder einstellen. Einige Gewässer werden garnicht beachtet. Ich finde es traurig das so wenig kontrolliert wird. Gerade auch Abends und Nachts wo die potenziellen Schwarzangler aus ihren Löchern kommen, wird überhauptnicht kontrolliert.#q


----------



## brandungsteufel (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Hi,

bei uns am Rhein-Herne Kanal wird man fast jedes mal kontrolliert. Das aber nur am Wochenende Fr-So.

Die Wasserschutzpolizei sehe ich aber fast jeden Tag.

Grüße


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

von 1997 bis jetzt ganze *zweimal* ,einmal am bach und andermal auf nem see.
an und auf der ostsee noch nie.......


----------



## Taxidermist (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Da ich ebenfalls an meinem Vereinsgewässer bekannt bin,werde ich dort nicht kontrolliert.
In jetzt über 20 Jahren nur einmal vom "neuen Ersten", der aber nur zwei Jahre Amtszeit hinter sich gebracht hat (er hatte wohl zu viele neue Ideen)!
Weil aber der See von zwei Vereinen bewirtschaftet wird die sich nicht grün sind, gibt es in der Praxis fast keine Kontrolle (bei über 600 Mitglieder insgesammt!)
Ich würde drauf wetten ,dass ich auch eigentlich ohne Schein fischen könnte und dies jahrelang nicht auffallen würde!
Allerdings habe ich schon andere Kollegen "kontrolliert",obwohl dazu nicht berechtigt,indem ich hin bin und sie einfach ausgefragt habe.
Vor allem wenn ich mir schon von weitem gesehen, keinen Reim auf ihre
Angelei machen konnte und es sich offensichtlich um Gäste handelt!
Einmal habe ich zwei Gestallten dazu bewegt ihre mit vielen Einzelhaken ausgestatteten Aalschnüre zu entfernen, bevor der Gewässerwart eintrifft!
Die waren auch innerhalb von 10 Minuten verschwunden, natürlich bevor mein GW vor Ort war.
Obwohl ich mich für ein paar Fische nicht auf irgendwelche Tätigkeiten einlassen würde,habe ich damit mein Ziel erreicht, sie sind verschwunden
und ich glaube nicht,dass die wiederkommen!

Jürgen


----------



## domrep.willi (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

hallo,mein name ist willi R ich bin seit 10 jahren fischereiaufseher bei der stadt bonn.ich bin ein extrem kontrolleur.ich nutze jede gelegenheit um ans wasser zu fahren um kontrollen durch zu führen und dabei geben mir meine erfolge recht.auf meinem kontrollabschnitt bin ich von 16 fischereiaufsehern der wohl am meisten von den anglern gesehen wird.


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

von 1967 als laufender meter mit dem bambusstock in der hand

bis heute zweimal

2011  Tiessenkai
2012  Hohenfelde am Strand:m

die wolten nur die Jahresmarken sehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*



mmaier1 schrieb:


> Pauschal kann man aus dieser Umfrage kein richtiges Urteil ziehen, da es ja Angler gibt, die sehr selten am Wasser sind und andere fast täglich..... entsprechend müsste man bei den Fragen differenzieren....
> 
> Der Aussagewert ist so ziemlich ungenau.....



Das gleicht sich am Ende wieder aus, je mehr abstimmen, desto mehr Ausgleich..

Und:
Es ist/soll ja keine wissenschaftliche Erhebung sein, sondern mittels unserer Möglichkeiten das "abgreifen" eines Stimmungsbildes...

Wurde ja schon zigmal in den anderen redaktionellen Abstimmungen auch schon klargemacht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247464
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247694
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=248101
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249719
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249887


Ich wiederhole das aber gerne hier auch nochmal, um Mißveständnisse zu vermeiden..


----------



## Frodo Beutlin (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

8x dieses Jahr.


----------



## cxppx19xx (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Ich bin die letzten 5 Jahre nicht einmal kontrolliert worden.


----------



## schrauber78 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Ich angle jetzt seit 30 Jahren und wurde bisher nur 2 mal kontrolliert worden. Beide Kontrollen waren vor zwei Jahren. Einmal durch die WaPo (um einen Neuling einzuweisen) und das andere Mal durch einen angepissten Aufseher, dessen Angelplatz ich besetzt hatte. Letztere Kontrolle war echt lustig, denn als der nette Mensch mit seinem kompletten Ansitz-Gerödel angetrabt kam konnte ich direkt sehen wie sein Blutdruck stieg, als er sah das "sein" Platz besetzt war.
Die Kontrolle war extragründlich, aber Pech gehabt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Auch wenn ein Großteil nie oder max. 1 mal kontrolliert wurde, sind fast 10% auch 6mal oder öfter kontrolliert worden..

Während alles daziwschen eher seltener zu sein scheint..

Auch interessant für mich..


----------



## vermesser (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Es gibt einfach Gewässer, Zeiten und Stellen, da kann man auf Kontrollen wetten...und dann gibts welche, da habe ich noch nie einen Kontrolletti gesehen und werd ihn wohl auch nie sehen.


----------



## Bodensee89 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

11 jahre angeln - 0 kontrollen.


----------



## franja1 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

...genau 1x in diesem Jahr, WaPo aufm Schweriner See... aber alles easy


----------



## 0din (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Bei uns wird man mindestens ein mal Kontrolliert
manchmal auch bis zu drei mal.Es liegt wohl am Lachsprogramm?
Schwarzangler gibt es so gut wie garnicht wer erwischt wird wird konsequent angezeigt ausnahmsloß.
Ich finde das gut so.


----------



## Bobster (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*



domrep.willi schrieb:


> hallo,mein name ist willi R ich bin seit 10 jahren fischereiaufseher bei der stadt bonn.ich bin ein extrem kontrolleur.ich nutze jede gelegenheit um ans wasser zu fahren um kontrollen durch zu führen und dabei geben mir meine erfolge recht.auf meinem kontrollabschnitt bin ich von 16 fischereiaufsehern der wohl am meisten von den anglern gesehen wird.


 
Na, das ist doch 'mal ein aussagekräftiges posting 

Das ich bei 10x Rheinangeln dieses Jahr in Königswinter,
2x von *domrep.willi* kontrolliert worden bin,
halte ich dann für wahrscheinlich. :m

An den Talsperren des Sauerlandes, meinen Heimatgewässern, bin ich in 2012 einmal (1) kontrolliert worden.

Das letzte mal war es vor 10 Jahren |bigeyes

Insofern werde ich ein wenig an der Umfrage abstimmen,
gebe aber zu bedenken, dass sie ein wenig differenzierter
gestaltet werden sollte.


----------



## Tench 01 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Angel seit meinem 6 Lebensjahr davon 16 Jahre(in Besitz Fischereischein)= 2 Mal Kontrolle beides auf der Ostsee(Meck-Pomm) war mit Boot unterwegs

2012 Keine in Niedersachen und MV unterwegs


----------



## Wochenendangler (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Hi,

meine letzte Kontrolle hatte ich im Jahr 2002.

Gruss


----------



## FisherMan66 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Ich glaube, ich bin das letzte Mal vor 8 oder 9 Jahren kontrolliert worden. Das war auf der Ostsee in MeckPom.

Da wo viele verschiedene Organisationen mit einem Gewässer betraut sind, scheint die Kontrolldichte wesentlich höher zu sein, als an ländlich, idyllisch gelegenen Gewässern.
Fischereiaufsicht, Ordnungsamt, Polizei, WSP und vielleicht auch noch die BuPol - wenn soviele Köche in dem gleichen Brei rühren, dann wundert es nicht, dass sie alle ihre Daseinsberechtigung suchen.


----------



## beifisch (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Dieses Jahr einmal an einem See,sehr freundlich habe mich noch lange unterhalten.Am Rhein bin ich schon seit Jahren und noch nie eine Kontrolle.
Gruß beifisch


----------



## ToxicToolz (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

4 mal dieses Jahr. 2 mal als ick mit meinem Boot auf dem Wasser war und 2 mal beim Uferangeln. Von den 4 mal war es eine Kontrolle im Land Brandenburg, die anderen 3 mal halt in BLN.


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Borgory (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

2x war es dieses Jahr bei mir.


----------



## Andal (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

In 5 Jahren am Rhein (Bereich zw. Remagen und Andernach) wurde ich noch nie kontrolliert. Am (ehemaligen) Vereinsgewässer sowieso  nicht und in Norwegen erst recht nicht.

Wobei man aber sagen muss, dass man gerade deswegen nicht glauben darf, man wäre in Norwegen unkontrolliert und könnte sich alles erlauben.

Diesesen Sommer meinten zwei Helden, an einem unbespannten Netzgehege einer Lachsfarm festmachen zu müssen, um dort zu fischen. Da waren aber sowas von zügig die Angestellten der Betreiber aus dem Nichts erschienen und haben sie verscheucht, die Angler konnten von Glück reden, dass sie nicht auch noch verhauen wurden. In ihrem Camp wartete dann aber schon die Polizei und der Urlaub war aus...

Meinen letzten Kontrolleursbesuch hatte ich 2004 in Bayern an einem Vereinsgewässer. Samstags und eine Sache von 60 Sekunden. Der wollte haalt sein Kontrollblatt mal wieder voll haben. 

Es wird definitiv zu wenig Aufsicht geführt!


----------



## Firehawk81 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

In den letzen Fünf Jahren zweimal. Und einmal davon in einem anderen Bundesland.


----------



## Michael_05er (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Als ich in den 90ern angefangen habe zu angeln uns als Jugendlicher mit meinem Vater am Wasser war, sind wir nie kontrolliert worden. Dann habe ich rund 10 Jahre pausiert und 2007 wieder angefangen. Bei meinem ersten Angelausflug stand nach 30 Minuten der Kontrolleur hinter mir. Lief alles problemlos und schnell, aber ich dachte schon: "Ui, da hat sich was getan in den letzten Jahren". Seitdem habe ich am Rhein keinen Aufseher mehr zu Gesicht bekommen...

In Dänemark bin ich bei meinem ersten Ausflug an die Skjern Au an einem Tag zwei Mal kontrolliert worden, inklusive Köderkontrolle (Widerhaken verboten). Die waren auch nett und freundlich, konnten aber nur dänisch (und ich nicht) und waren von meinem aus dem Netz ausgedruckten dänischen Angelschein irritiert. Wenn ich nicht einen des dänsichen mächtigen Boardie mit dabei gehabt hätte, wäre das eine längere Geschichte geworden... Die nächsten zwei Tagestouren liefen auch wieder ohne Kontrolle ab.

Ich hätte nix gegen mehr Kontrollen einzuwenden. 

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Davon ab, ich bin ja auchn Sausack, ne Umfrage starten und selber nix schreiben dazu:
An meinem Hausgewässer wurde ich in den letzten 30 Jahren keine 10mal kontrolliert.
Wenn, wars immer WaPo, keine Aufseher....

Auf der Nordsee auf einer Kutteryacht bei Helgoland war mal ne Kontrolle , da setzten die vom großen Kontrolldampfer ein Schlauchboot aus, um uns 5 Kerls zu kontrollieren.
Die habens dann auch gründlich gemacht und in 4 Kisten voll Makrelen geguckt, dass da keine zu kleinen bei waren.

Einmal beim spinnfischen an der Ostsee kamen die WaPo mitm Schlauchboot an mich ran (stand bis fast zur Brust im Wasser) und ich musste meinen Schein rauspuhlen . auch schon ein paar Jahre  her.

Und dieses Jahr mit Franz im Bajuwarischen war ich ständig unter Kontrolle, da schwirrten ständig irgendwelche Bayern um den See rum, die uns im Blick hatten.. ;-))


----------



## gründler (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Ich kann euch sagen das ich 1 mal kontrolliert worden bin in 2012.Der sah meine Fischerreiaufsichts Landesmarke,mein Paß und weg wahr er auch schon wieder.

#h


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

In dem Verein, dem ich angehöre, hat jedes Mitglied ausdrücklich und vom Vorstand unterstützt das Recht, jeden anderen Angler am Gewässer zu kontrollieren. Im Falle dass es Schwierigkeiten gibt, wird der Vorstand informiert und der Erlaubnisschein der betreffenden Personen eingezogen.

Das funktioniert sehr gut. Im vergangenen Jahr wurden mehrere schwarze Schafe "aussortiert", ob es nun um das Fischen mit mehr als 2 Angeln, das Anlegen von Feuerplätzen oder die Verletzung des Entnahmelimits ging.


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*



Andal schrieb:


> Es wird definitiv zu wenig Aufsicht geführt!



Ich bin in meinem ganzen Leben vielleicht vier- oder fünfmal kontrolliert worden.

Über die Kontrolldichte und -qualität kann man sich als Angler kein Urteil erlauben.
Ein etwaiger Schaden betrifft den Fischereirechtinhaber/Verein und der muß selbst wissen, wie viel und genau er kontrolliert/kontrollieren lässt.

Mir geht es am Allerwertesten vorbei, ob andere sich an die Gesetze halten oder Schwarzangeln. Ist nicht mein Bier, ist das des Fischereirechtinhabers/Vereins. 

Mir tun die Schwarzangler nix. Mir tun auch Falschparker nix.


----------



## daci7 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich bin in meinem ganzen Leben vielleicht vier- oder fünfmal kontrolliert worden.
> 
> Über die Kontrolldichte und -qualität kann man sich als Angler kein Urteil erlauben.
> Ein etwaiger Schaden betrifft den Fischereirechtinhaber/Verein und der muß selbst wissen, wie viel und genau er kontrolliert/kontrollieren lässt.
> ...


#g
So ist das. Aber trotzdem gibts genug Leute die immer meinen für Recht und Ordnung sorgen zu müssen ...
Ich wurd letztens von nem Passanten angeblafft, dass ich mit meinem Rad nichts auf dem Bürgersteig zu suchen hätte - von der anderen Seite der Straße aus |kopfkrat
:m


----------



## Andal (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Ob ein paar Bengels schwarz Fischen gehen ist mir auch einerlei. Aber wenn Saubären Dreck, Glasscherben, Brandflecken und Sperrmüll in der Landschaft hinterlassen, gehts mir auf den Zeiger. Unsere Gesellschaft ist offensichtlich noch zu unreif, unbeaufsichtigt zu agieren!

Gut, ich könnte jetzt, so wie Ralle, sagen, ich bin  alt genug, für mich wirds schon noch reichen und danach die Sintflut. Aber will ich so sein!?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Ich wurde dieses Jahr erstaunlich oft kontrolliert...nämlich 4x. Zählt man die Kontrollen der letzten 10 Jahre zusammen komme ich auf nicht mal 10 Kontrollen. Finds gut das jetzt wohl etwas mehr kontrolliert wird, ICH habe ja nichts zu verbergen.


----------



## daci7 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*



Andal schrieb:


> Ob ein paar Bengels schwarz Fischen gehen ist mir auch einerlei. Aber wenn Saubären Dreck, Glasscherben, Brandflecken und Sperrmüll in der Landschaft hinterlassen, gehts mir auf den Zeiger. Unsere Gesellschaft ist offensichtlich noch zu unreif, unbeaufsichtigt zu agieren!



Wenn Leute  sich so danebenbenehmen, dann sag ich da auch was zu - egal ob mit oder ohne Schein.


----------



## Raubfisch (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*



Andal schrieb:


> Unsere Gesellschaft ist offensichtlich noch zu unreif, unbeaufsichtigt zu agieren!



Noch ?! Ich glaube wir entfernen uns immer mehr davon.
Mir fällt es meistens nur bei den kiddys aber wozu die sich zum teil erdreisten ist unfassbar.


----------



## mxchxhl (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

moin, insgesamt 3x innerhalb der letzten 16jahre die ich meinen angelschein habe!|supergri
mfg


----------



## Case (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Schon seit Jahren nicht mehr. Die kennen mich.

Case


----------



## wusel345 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Ist bei uns im Verein auch so. Man kennt mich langsam, darum kontrolliert man mich auch nicht mehr soooo oft. Vielleicht einmal im Jahr, wenn ein neuer Kontroletti dazu kommt.


----------



## Frettchen82 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Also an meinem Hausgewässer, die Mosel bei Trier und Luxemburg, bin ich noch nie kontrolliert worden. Dieses Jahr nicht, letztes Jahr nicht und vor meinen 15 Jahren Angelpause auch nicht. Damals habe ich jeden verdammten Tag am Wasser verbracht. Zeitweise auch ohne schein. Da hatte man ja noch Junge beine 

Aber so wie es oft an den Angelplätzen aussieht, werden andere glaube ich auch nie kontrolliert. Dann würde sie ihren verdammten Müll mal mitnehmen.

Auch im Mosel Grenzgewässer zu Luxemburg sieht das wohl so aus. Seh oftmals Boote fahren die Schleppen obwohl es nicht erlaubt ist. Also man kann wohl machen was man will. An der deutschen Mosel gilt ab 24:00 Uhr - Ruten rein! Oft sehe ich Zelte und Lagerfeuer vom anderen Ufer und die werden bestimmt nicht um 24:00 Uhr abgebaut.

Ich persönlich finde das schade und hätte nichts dagegen, mal mehr kontrolliert zu werden. Habe hierzu mal irgendwo hin geschrieben, glaube an die untere Fischereibehörde. Ist schon bestimmt ein Jahr her, Antwort bleibt offen. Selbst der Pächter der Moselstrecke, welcher Berufsfischer ist, tuckert mit seinem Boot vorbei und grüßt noch nicht mal.


----------



## MikeJJ (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

An unseren Vereingewässern sehe ich so etwa jedes 5te mal Kontrolleure. Natürlich werde ich nicht jedesmal kontrolliert weil man kennt die meisten ja inzwischen. Da quatscht man dann ein paar Minuten und tauscht Neuigkeiten aus. 
Ich finde gut das viel kontrolliert wird und kann gar nicht verstehen das nach den Umfragezahlen hier bei vielen Vereinen anscheinend darauf überhaupt kein Wert gelegt wird.
 Wir haben saubere Gewässer und auch kein Problem mit Schwarzanglern.


----------



## Moerser83 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

nicht 1 mal...


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Da ich selber kontrolliere und ich im Vorstand tätig bin kennen mich die Kontrolleure im Verein.
An den LFV Strecken bin ich noch nie kontrolliert worden, grüße die Waschupo immer freundlich wenn sie vorbei düst |supergri
Sonst wird bei uns recht viel kontrolliert, das beschränkt sich aber vorwiegend auf die Kontrolle der Gültigkeit der Papiere und manchmal bei neuen Anglern ob Sie alle wichtigen Ausrüstungsgegenstände vorhanden sind. Bei den Kontrollen wird auf das leidige Müllproblem aufmerksam gemacht, und auch im Gespräch mit dem Angler locker ein paar Dinge erwähnt die wir in unserem Verein etwas strenger handhaben. Sprich parken der Fahrzeuge und wie gegrillt werden darf.
Bekannte Angler werden nicht immer wieder geprüft, sondern es wird ein wenig gequatscht. 
Manche Sachen werden einfach mal übersehen aber mit einer spitzen Bemerkung erwähnt |supergri

Also im Prinzip alles ganz locker, aber wir müssen viel kontrollieren da in der Nähe unserer Gewässer einige Campingplätze sind und wir so das Schwarzangeln eindämmen wollen.


----------



## mabo1992 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

1-mal seit 2 Jahren....selbst die grünen Freunde lassen mich links liegen und gucken nur mal aus dem Auto....Gucke ich so böse rein??Ich verstehe es nicht#c#cbin eigentlich ein ganz netter Angelgeselle und rede gerne mit anderen Anglern:m. Glaub das wird sich nicht so schnell ändern das jemand Kontrolle schiebt. Gerade da ich sehr oft Angeln bin...


----------



## peiner freak (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

abend wurde die letzten 2 jahre nirgends kontrolliert
weder im hafen noch in der brandung nichtmal auf dem kutter
oder vom kleinboot gretz Björn:g


----------



## Angelklinge (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Ich bin in den 7 Jahren die ich jetzt die Kanäle hier in der Umgebung befische noch nie kontrolliert worden, in den 4 Jahren die ich am Rhein fische sieht´s genauso aus.


----------



## Gunnar. (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Moin moin,

Also ...........in den letzten 40 Jahren bin ich genau 3mal kontrolliert worden.

Davon 2012 einmal an der Brandung.


----------



## zanderzone (3. Dezember 2012)

In Deutschland nie, bzw in 18 Jahren zweimal, aber in Holland regelmäßig!


----------



## Hering 58 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

dieses Jahr noch nicht


----------



## Tarex (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Bisher garnicht ^^


----------



## kati48268 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*



Marcus_mck schrieb:


> Im Altmühltal wo ich nebenbei hauptsächlich fische pro Tag 1 - 2 mal durch unterschiedliche Kontrolleure.
> Diese sind aber wiederrum sehr nett und auskunftsfreudig und daher nie Probleme mit denen.


Jau, die gehen steil dort, was?!
Wohl das Angelgebiet mit der höchsten Kontrolldichte überhaupt.
Hab mich diesen Sommer auch gefragt, wo die Jungs dort überhaupt die Zeit dafür her nehmen (alle berufstätig, die ich getroffen habe).
Aber alle supernett & hilfsbereit!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und dieses Jahr mit Franz im Bajuwarischen war ich ständig unter Kontrolle, da schwirrten ständig irgendwelche Bayern um den See rum, die uns im Blick hatten.. ;-))


Und womit? Mit recht!
|rolleyes



wusel345 schrieb:


> Ist bei uns im Verein auch so. Man kennt mich langsam, darum kontrolliert man mich auch nicht mehr soooo oft. Vielleicht einmal im Jahr, wenn ein neuer Kontroletti dazu kommt.


Wo du doch so ein Allerweltsgesicht hast... 
Aber keine Sorge, seh ich dich beim nächsten Mal, kriegst du das volle Programm; Papiere, Köder rauskurbeln zur Überprüfung, Tasche durchwühlen, Leibesvisitation (aber ohne große Hafenrundfahrt!), Führungszeugnis abrufen & Fingernagelkontrolle!


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Ich werd im Schnitt alle 5 Jahre mal kontrolliert. Und ich angel an diversen Gewässern und das auch noch recht häufig.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*



kati48268 schrieb:


> j
> 
> 
> wo du doch so ein allerweltsgesicht hast...
> aber keine sorge, seh ich dich beim nächsten mal, kriegst du das volle programm; papiere, köder rauskurbeln zur überprüfung, tasche durchwühlen, leibesvisitation (aber ohne große hafenrundfahrt!), führungszeugnis abrufen & fingernagelkontrolle!



hihi #6


----------



## STORM_2012 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

So gut wie gar nicht ausser mal in Stralsund oder irgendwo beim herings angeln,bei uns am See leider nicht deswegen auch die wilderei dort


----------



## anfängerhh (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Moin moin aus HH,

also hier mal meine Erfahrung :

Bin gern mal öfters an der freien Elbe bei HH Finkenwerder unterwegs ...... Kontrolle, bis jetzt noch nie #c ( WSP schaut, und fährt weiter )
Ab und zu mal an der HH alten Süderelbe ... Kontrolle, bis jetzt noch nie  #c ( Da würde es sich aber, ab und zu mal lohnen  )
3 in HH an der Alster ......... 3 x kontrolliert #6
Letztes Jahr paar mal an der Ostsee .... keine Kontrolle. #c
Dieses Jahr 2 x beim Stintfischen an der Elbe, Höhe Altengamme ......... mehrere Fischerreiaufseher, in Begleitschutz mehrerer Polizeibeamter #6#6#6 Mann, ich hab noch nie so viele Angler schlagartig Ihr Zeug einpacken und laufen sehen


----------



## Alex1860 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Ich wurde wirklich noch nie kontrolliert  hoffentlich verschrei ichs jetz nicht


----------



## Haenger (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Im vergangenen Jahr *zwei mal* am Rhein...
und ich war echt nicht wenig am Wasser!
Im Sommer min. 3-4 pro Woche.

Einmal im Gernsheimer Hafen ( nicht verwunderlich bei der Anzahl an Anglern dort ) und das andere mal nicht weit davon am Ufer.

Das letzte mal sagte ich dann zum Kontrolleur "schön mal wieder jemanden von euch zu sehen, müsste viel öfter so sein!"
(Hier in der Gegend sind extrem viele schwarze Schafe unterwegs...)
Der fand das allerdings gar nicht so lustig und meinte dann, dass sie wohl sehr viel unterwegs wären. ;+
Ich wollte dann noch sagen... "aber nur dort, wo man mit dem Auto hinkommt..." hab's mir aber dann verkniffen. 

Nee, ich find die Kontrollen müssten viel öfter durchgeführt werden und auch mal an Stellen die ein bißchen abseits sind, weil genau da hocken sie dann. :-(

Ich hab nach zehn Jahren Pause, vor 2 Jahren wieder mit dem Angeln angefangen.
Ich kann mich noch an Zeiten erinnern, in denen man gedankenlos auch mal "Nachtangeln" betreiben konnte, ohne gleich ein Arsenal an Selbstverteidigung mitzuführen oder Stolperfallen aufzustellen.
Nicht schön!!! :r


----------



## Tommi-Engel (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

In Deutschland in fast  40 Jahren Angelzeit noch nie.
In Holland zwischen 3 und 7 mal pro Jahr.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Ich bin 1x kontroliert worden, bin aber selbst Fischreiaufseher.

Ich kontroliere meistens dort wo sonst keiner damit rechnen würde und auch zu Uhrzeiten die jenseits von gut uns böse sind - ganz einfach weil ich, bedingt durch meine Arbeitszeiten, es nicht anders machen kann. Und weil man doch mal den ein oder anderen Übeltäter erwischt.

Allerdings muß ich sagen das ich zuständig bin 
- für den Rhein von Osterspay bis Landesgrenze NRW
- Moselstaustufe Koblenz-Lehmen und der 
- Lahn Pachtgewässer Lahnsteiner Stadtvereine

und das ist schon eine Menge...

Es gibt an der Lahn noch eine Fischreiaufseherin die regelmäßig geht und bei Kaltenengers soll es angeblich noch einen geben.
Ansonsten fühle ich mich ziemlich alleine, wenn ich mal von der guten Unterstützung von der WaPo absehe, denn die machen regelmäßig Kontrollen.
An neuralgischen Punkten kontroliert auch mal das Ordnungsamt, allerdings ohne viel "Fachwissen".

Was mich wundert: die kostenlosen Erlaubnisscheine für die FA weden meisten komplett abgeholt, aber ich selbst bin seit 1988 insgesammt nur drei oder viermal kontrolliert worden und das bei meiner hohen Zahl an Angeltagen.

Grundsätzlich muß ich sagen das die Kontrollen eine positive Resonanz haben. 
Allerdings sind sie nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein...

Und nur mal so am Rande: es wird ja oft über "_die Kochtopfangler mit osteuropäischen Hintergrund_" geschimpft und man macht sie auch gerne für alles Verantwortlich. Leider ist das der falsche Denkansatz...

Ich habe viel von ihnen bei meinen Kontrollen über die schwarzen Schafe in den eigenen Reihen erfahren, *denn die 99% von ihnen die alle Regeln befolgen* haben ihre eigenen Landsleute "ans Messer geliefert", weil sie selbst auch keine ruhige Minute mehr beim Angeln hatten...
Das 1% das sich daneben benimmt zieht von Angelplatz zu Angelplatz und weicht den Kontollen aus - Leider sind die unbelehrbar und dank den Verfahrenseinstellungen seitens der Behörden wird sich daran auch nichts ändern.

Hier müßten die vorhandenen Gesetze ausgeschöpft und hohe Strafen verhängt werden, in anderen Ländern geht das wunderbar, nur bei uns mal wieder nicht. Allerdings sollte man nicht in allen Fällen direkt mit dem Holzhammer zuschlagen...

Ich suche allerdings erstmal das Gespräch und versuche mit einer Ermahnung und dem Erklären der Angelegenheit (warum Mindestmaß, warum sollte man keinen Eimer voll Barsche mitnehmen usw usw) die Situation "im guten" hinter mich zu bringen, das bringt oft mehr - zwar erst im Nachhinein, aber es wirkt!!

Man muß versuchen zu verstehen warum diese Leute so handeln, dann kann man sich auch in deren Lage versetzen - und so viel besser einen erzieherischen Effekt erreichen als mit einer direkten Strafe und dem ganzen Palaver.

Was mich aber immer wieder tierisch ärgert: im Laden werde ich von Kunden angesprochen und es wird  mal wieder über die ganzen bösen Schwarzangler geschimpft, was die alles machen und ich solle da doch mal kontrolieren gehen...

Wenn ich aber Vorschlage das die Motzköppe sich von ihrem Verein auf den Lehrgang zum FA schicken lassen sollen und selbst was tun sollen, wird abgewunken - keine Zeit, keine Lust usw usw usw...
Das müßte sich mal ändern, dann könnte man die wenigen schwarzen Schafe auch wirklich vom Wasser fernhalten!

Also macht was drann!!


----------



## siloaffe (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Jens, |good: 

So ähnlich hatten wir 2 das Thema ja gestern Abend auch. 

Wenn ich iwann mal nen Verein finde der mir zusagt wäre es ne Überlegung wert und DANN kann ich andere Angler auf den _richtigen_ Weg fühten


----------



## Wallersen (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Also ich wurde dieses Jahr an meinen Vereinsgewässern 2 mal kontrolliert.
Das eine Mal als ich grade auf den Parkplatz fuhr und mein Geraffel ausladen wollte kam die Polizei und führte erstmal eine umfangreiche Kontrolle von Angelschein, Erlaubniskarte, Führerschein usw durch.
Das Andere Mal stand ich nur neben einem Angler und unterhielt mich mit ihm als ein Motorradpolizist unbedingt meinen Angelschein sehen wollte den ich natürlich nicht vorzeigen konnte.
Beim Angeln selber werde ich nie kontrolliert was daran liegt dass ich mittlerweile alle Kontrollberechtigten Personen kenne und sich Behörden wie Polizei oder Ordnungsamt nie abseits der Wege aufhalten.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Was mich aber immer wieder tierisch ärgert: im Laden werde ich von Kunden angesprochen und es wird mal wieder über die ganzen bösen Schwarzangler geschimpft, was die alles machen und ich solle da doch mal kontrolieren gehen...
> 
> Wenn ich aber Vorschlage das die Motzköppe sich von ihrem Verein auf den Lehrgang zum FA schicken lassen sollen und selbst was tun sollen, wird abgewunken - keine Zeit, keine Lust usw usw usw...
> Das müßte sich mal ändern, dann könnte man die wenigen schwarzen Schafe auch wirklich vom Wasser fernhalten!
> ...


 
Dieser Zustand zeigt übrigens ein Grundproblem, das Verbandsgewässer wie auch die Gewässerpools haben: Niemand fühlt sich zuständig. Das fängt beim Thema Kontrollen an und hört bei Arbeitsdiensten/Besatz auf.

Meine Erfahrung: An Vereinsgewässern gibt es diese Probleme in erheblich geringerem Umfang. Jeder hat das Recht (und die Pflicht) zu kontrollieren und schwarze Schafe werden ganz schnell aussortiert.


----------



## Gardenfly (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Dieser Zustand zeigt übrigens ein Grundproblem, das Verbandsgewässer wie auch die Gewässerpools haben: Niemand fühlt sich zuständig. Das fängt beim Thema Kontrollen an und hört bei Arbeitsdiensten/Besatz auf.
> 
> Meine Erfahrung: An Vereinsgewässern gibt es diese Probleme in erheblich geringerem Umfang. Jeder hat das Recht (und die Pflicht) zu kontrollieren und schwarze Schafe werden ganz schnell aussortiert.



|good:

Das trifft genau zu,erst wenn ich meine das jemand mich beklaut werde ich Aktiv und für viele ist das Vereinsgewässer ihre Heimat.

Interessant währe mal eine Umfrage unter den die Kontrolliert haben wieviele Verstösse sie Jährlich haben.

Ich bin selber Aufseher, habe dieses Jahr eher den Angelguide für Gastangler gespielt als das ich Verstöße hatte.

Eine Stelle Kontrolliere ich aber nie,weil selbst die Polizei da nicht hin will.
Und einen Spezi erwische ich nicht -weiss aber von seinen Kumpels das er Maße und Fangbeschränkungen so wie fremde Gewässer nicht kennt.


----------



## Sir Pommes (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

@ Asphaltmonster (  )  :

ganz so einfach ist das leider nicht. Du hast natürlich recht wenn du sagst, dass jeder den Schein machen und sich aktiv gegen die Mißstände einsetzen kann. Aber du vergisst dabei, dass man für diese Arbeit auch eine gewisse persönliche Eignung mitbringen muss. Während du das persönliche Gespräch suchst und damit von vornherein deeskalierend einwirkst, würde ein Anderer, cholerisch veranlagter Kontrolleur vielleicht über's Ziel hinaus schießen und die Lage unnötig verschärfen. Da gehört schon ein ordentliches Maß an Fingerspitzengefühl dazu. Und das liegt wirklich nicht Jedem. Ganz ehrlich bin ich (obwohl ich selbst häufigere Kontrollen befürworten würde) sogar froh darüber, dass nicht jeder sich zum Kontrolleur berufen fühlt und es dann lieber "andere" machen läßt. 

Wenn mich aber ein anwesender Kontrolleur eher auf das nicht optimal geparkte Fahreug hinweist, nach dem heutigen Beißverhalten befragt und noch nicht einmal einen Blick in meine Köderkiste, geschweige denn auf meinen Fischereischein werfen will ... naja, da frage ich mich dann schon warum der eigentlich um den See spaziert. Ich habe daher auch bei "Nie" meinen Haken gesetzt. 

Im Prinzip müsste, wie du ja schon selber sagst, mit heftigen Strafen reagiert werden, wenn mal einer erwischt wird. Aber auch hier scheint es ja keinen einheitlichen Strafenkatalog zu geben und es eher im Ermessen des Aufsehers zu liegen was mit dem Schwarzangler, dem Untermaßmitnehmer, dem Gewässerzumüller letztendlich passiert.

Und das ist wirklich schade


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Hier müßten die vorhandenen Gesetze ausgeschöpft und hohe Strafen verhängt werden, in anderen Ländern geht das wunderbar, nur bei uns mal wieder nicht.





Sir Pommes schrieb:


> Im Prinzip müsste, wie du ja schon selber sagst, mit heftigen Strafen reagiert werden, wenn mal einer erwischt wird. Aber auch hier scheint es ja keinen einheitlichen Strafenkatalog zu geben und es eher im Ermessen des Aufsehers zu liegen was mit dem Schwarzangler, dem Untermaßmitnehmer, dem Gewässerzumüller letztendlich passiert.
> 
> Und das ist wirklich schade



Ihr verkennt die Sachlage.

Die Kraft der Gesetze wird nicht ausgeschöpft, weil es die Fischereirechtinhaber meistens gar nicht wollen.

Wenn ein Schwarzangler erwischt wird, ist der nachfolgende juristische Weg zweigleisig.

Zum einen ist da der Staatsanwalt, der im Rahmen des öffentlichen Interesse agiert. Bitte mal realistisch sein. Angesichts der unendlich vielen, wirklich wichtigeren Gesetzeesverstöße sind ein paar schwarz geangelte Fische für das öffentliche Interesse doch wohl eher Pille-Palle.

Dafür gibt es dann aber den zweiten - auch parallelen- Weg der Zivilklage. Jeder Fischereirechtinhaber kann einen Schwarzangler zivilrechtlich belangen. Ich bin nicht sicher, aber ich meine dass die Staatsanwaltschaft sich dahingehend sogar mit dem Geschädigten in Verbindung setzt.
Doch selbst wenn nicht, wieso hat ein Fischereirechtinhaber kein Interesse daran, einen Schwarzangler zivilrechtlich zu belangen?

Man kann das drehen und wenden wie mal will. Sowohl die Kontrolldichte, als auch die Strafverfolgung, liegen auch und nicht unerheblich in den Händen des Fischereirechtinhabers.

Etwaige Mängel, wenn man diese denn sehen will, liegen hauptsächlich dort begraben.


----------



## Gardenfly (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Gesellschaftlich wird Schwarzangeln eher wie das pflücken eines Apfels vom Dorfbaum gesehen,dementsprechend ist die Motivation einer Strafverfolgung.
Aber wehe ein Angler mit allen Erlaubnissen fängt einen Fisch fürs Foto oder Pokal |kopfkrat
Da haben die Jäger es bei Wilderei besser,kommt wahrscheinlich daher das Politiker lieber Jagen gehen.....


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*



Wallersen schrieb:


> Also ich wurde dieses Jahr an meinen Vereinsgewässern 2 mal kontrolliert.
> Das eine Mal als ich grade auf den Parkplatz fuhr und mein Geraffel ausladen wollte kam die Polizei und führte erstmal eine umfangreiche Kontrolle von Angelschein, Erlaubniskarte, Führerschein usw durch.
> Das Andere Mal stand ich nur neben einem Angler und unterhielt mich mit ihm als ein Motorradpolizist unbedingt meinen Angelschein sehen wollte den ich natürlich nicht vorzeigen konnte.
> Beim Angeln selber werde ich nie kontrolliert was daran liegt dass ich mittlerweile alle Kontrollberechtigten Personen kenne und sich Behörden wie Polizei oder Ordnungsamt nie abseits der Wege aufhalten.



Eine Kontrolle solange die Ruten im Futterals sind? Wenn mir der Kontrolleur pampig kommt, dann würde ich eine Kontrolle verweigern. Bin ja erst Angler, wenn die Ruten aus dem Futterals sind. Könnten ja auch Gewehre drin sein.
Bei einem freundlichen Kontrolleur würde ich die Papiere zeigen. Sind bei mir ja immer in Ordnung!

Zu dem zweiten Fall hätte ich eine Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde eingereicht. mal angenommen du hättest neben einem Jäger gestanden, dann hätte das böse ausgehen können, so ohne Jagdschein. #q


----------



## Franky (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Zuletzt habe ich im September 2006 einen Fischereiaufseher (bzw. eine 2-Mann-Gang ; Huhu Marco - ja, genau Du :q) bei der Ausübung seines "Amtes" gesehen. Davor muss das vorletzte Mal im Jahre 2004 oder 2005 gewesen sein - ein mir allerdings unbekannter Herr.
Seit Dezember 2006 bin ich hier in Rhein/Main und wurde bislang noch nicht kontrolliert. Gewässerabschnitte belaufen sich auf Main (Region um Hanau und hauptsächlich Frankfurt-Nied/Griesheim/Goldbach/Schwanheim) sowie Nidda (Frankfurt-Rödelheim/Hausen und Bad Vilbel)


----------



## reticulatus (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Hi Leute,

an meinem Jahreskartengewässer wurde ich nicht kontrolliert.

Dieses Jahr gab es nur einmal eine Kontrolle, die war am Grüntensee auf dem Boot.

An allen anderen Gewässern war den Kontrolleuren die Entfernung anscheinend zu weit ( zu Faul um zu Laufen) oder sie hatten keine Lust.


----------



## vermesser (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Dieser Zustand zeigt übrigens ein Grundproblem, das Verbandsgewässer wie auch die Gewässerpools haben: Niemand fühlt sich zuständig. Das fängt beim Thema Kontrollen an und hört bei Arbeitsdiensten/Besatz auf.



Na so ein Quark!! Jedes Gewässer im Pool hat einen bewirtschaftenden Verein, der für Pflege usw. zuständig ist. Und der zu Arbeitseinsätzen ruft usw.!! 
Genauso wie fast jeder Verein einen Aufseher in seinen Reihen hat...


----------



## Aurikus (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Ich bin dieses Jahr genau einmal am Rhein kontrolliert worden!! Gemessen an der Häufigkeit, die ich am Wasser war, zu wenig!!!!!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*



vermesser schrieb:


> Na so ein Quark!! Jedes Gewässer im Pool hat einen bewirtschaftenden Verein, der für Pflege usw. zuständig ist. Und der zu Arbeitseinsätzen ruft usw.!!


 
Dann suche mal in Sachsen-Anhalt die Bewirtschafter der Dutzenden kleinen Seen in Elbnähe. Gibt es nicht. (Besatz erfolgt auf naürliche Weise während der Elbhochwasser).

Oder suche mal die Bewirtschafter von Neiße, Elster, .... Da wird es sicher bewirtschaftete Abschnitte geben, aber die Mehrheit der Abschnitte hat seit der Wende keinen Arbeitsdienst (und keinen Besatz) gesehen.

Kontrollen gibt es da absolut keine. Sonst würde sich dort sicher niemand trauen, mit lebendem Köderfisch zu angeln. |wavey:



vermesser schrieb:


> Genauso wie fast jeder Verein einen Aufseher in seinen Reihen hat...


 
Ein Verein hat hunderte Aufseher. Nämlich die Mitglieder, die aus Eigeninteresse sehr genau aufpassen, was am Wasser passiert.

Aber natürlich hast Du Recht: Jeder Verein hat auch geschulte Aufseher.


----------



## GinoCasiono (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Ich bin im Prinzip auch der Meinung, dass es mehr Kontrollen geben sollte, sehe aber auch die Probleme bei der Umsetzung. Aus dem Bauch heraus und auf Grund dessen, was man so hört gehe ich davon aus, dass die meisten Schwarzangler nachts unterwegs sind. Wenn bei uns nachts kontrolliert wird sind die Kontrolleure mindestens zu dritt, meist zu viert unterwegs. Die Notwendigkeit hierfür ergibt sich aus den Erfahrungen der Vergangenheit, da es gewisse Schwarzangler gibt, die nicht vor Gewalt gegen Fischereiaufseher zurückschrecken. Nun müssen sich aber erst mal vier Fischereiaufseher finden - die allermeisten sind voll berufsttätig - die bereit sind, um zwei Uhr nachts durch die Gegend zu fahren. Wenn überhaupt findet so was dann am Wochenende statt, da man es sich als berufstätiger Mensch schlicht nicht erlauben kann, sich unter der Woche die Nächte um die Ohren zu schlagen. Das dann selbstverständlich auch noch ehrenamtlich. Ich kann es daher schon verstehen, wenn hier und da die Kontrolldichte etwas geringer ausfällt als mancher sich das vielleicht wünschen würde.


----------



## vermesser (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Dann suche mal in Sachsen-Anhalt die Bewirtschafter der Dutzenden kleinen Seen in Elbnähe. Gibt es nicht. (Besatz erfolgt auf naürliche Weise während der Elbhochwasser).
> 
> Oder suche mal die Bewirtschafter von Neiße, Elster, .... Da wird es sicher bewirtschaftete Abschnitte geben, aber die Mehrheit der Abschnitte hat seit der Wende keinen Arbeitsdienst (und keinen Besatz) gesehen.
> 
> ...



Also erstens mal rede ich von den Gewässern des LAV Brandenburg und MeckPomm. Sachsen Anhalt kenn ich nicht. Und diese Gewässer im Pool haben ALLE einen betreuenden Verein. Der steht sogar (fast) immer auf dem Schild, daß es sich um ein Verbandsgewässer handelt.

Zweitens: Warum sollte in Altwässern und großen Flüssen mit natürlichem Aufkommen besetzt werden??? Und was? Karpfen? Regenbogner? Und Graskarpfen, die das lästige Grün kurzhalten. Viele dieser Gewässer sind nahezu natürlich, da macht man mehr kaputt als es bringt und die sind nahezu immer voller Fisch!!

Drittens: Arbeitseinsätze gibt es durchaus...wobei sich das häufig auf Müll wegräumen beschränkt. Das widerum liegt aber selten an den Vereinen, sondern häufig an Einschränkungen durch Naturschutz und und und...ich kenne Vereine, die würden gern mehr tun, dürfen aber nicht, weil sie eben keinen Steg ins Schilf machen dürfen, weil eben die Zahl der Boote eng beschränkt ist, weil eben die Zuwegung nur zeitweilig erlaubt ist. Dazu kommen noch finanzielle Limits, die meisten Vereine schwimmen nicht grade im Geld.

Letztlich ist doch ein Poolgewässer auch ein Vereinsgewässer, nur daß es dankenswerter Weise von allen Mitgliedern des Landesverbandes genutzt werden darf.

Und ich möchte nicht in einer Gegend leben, wo jeder Tümpel einen anderen Pächter hat, spontane Ausflüge unmöglich sind mangels Angelkarte und und und...

Kontrollen gibt es doch, sie sind nur nicht so häufig. Und weißt Du was...an den meisten Gewässern geht es gesittet zu, selbst wenn da seit Jahren keiner kontrolliert. Da haben schon die Anlieger ein Auge drauf!!

Und der Vergleich ist so verkehrt nicht...schwarzangeln ärgert mich auch...aber letztlich ist es kein Kapitalverbrechen und in den Augen der meisten Nichtangler wohl eher in der Rubrik Maisklau, Apfelklau oder Zu-Schnell-Fahren eingeordnet.

Auch wenn manche Vereine ihre Gewässer gern mit Minen, Stacheldraht, Selbschussanlangen und scharfen Hunden gegen Nichtmitglieder sichern würden...ich lobe mir den Pool!! Und die dazugehörigen Rahmenbedingungen.


----------



## soadillusion (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Einmal aber auch nur weil wir mit dem PKW in einem gesperrten Bereich parkten. 

Und einmal wollte die Polzei nur wissen ob wir nen Schein haben aber ihn nicht sehen.

Also eher mäßig


----------



## gnatz (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Dieses Jahr wurde ich an meinen ca. 150 Angeltagen nicht einmal kontrolliert. Habe von anderen Anglern aber schon von einigen Kontrollen gehört |kopfkrat
An meinem vorherigen Angelgewässer wurde ich in 2 Jahren einmal kontrolliert.Der Kontrolleur ist im Vereinsvorstand von meinem ehemaligen Angelverein und wusste seitdem wer ich bin und den übrigen Kontrollen haben wir nur gequatscht weil er wusste dass ich die Jahreskarte habe.


----------



## Lauty (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Hallo,
bei uns wenns sein muss 3 mal täglich, wenn man als Gastangler da ist normal garnicht sie grüßen und fahren weiter 

MFG


----------



## Lommel (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Mindestens 15 mal, und immer vom gleichen und immer mit dem gleichen Spruch: "Na, haben wir denn auch die gültigen Papierchen, ein Massband und ein Kescherchen dabei".
Seitdem habe ich immer eine Checkliste im Auto kleben.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Bei uns an den Seenbin ich der böse #4

Am Untermain seit 35 Jahren leider noch nie.#q#q#q

#h


----------



## Mozartkugel (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

ich wurde tatsächlich noch nie kontrolliert. Würde es aber begrüßen, wenn öfters kontrolliert wird. Vielleicht verdächtigt man den bösen Kormoran zu unrecht |supergri


----------



## Damyl (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

In 30 Anglerjahren ganze 1mal am Rhein kontrolliert worden.


----------



## ernie1973 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Am Rhein in NRW --> *noch nie!*

An meiner Vereinstalsperre --> in einigen Jahren ein paar Mal - aber mittlerweile kennen die mein Auto und meinen Hund & winken meist nur freundlich auf Entfernung - oder halten ein Schwätzchen im Vorbeigehen. 

Zudem bin ich länger im Verein als die meisten z Zt. aktiven Kontrolleure und gehe mit manchen von denen auch Angeln - ich denke deshalb werde ich dort nicht wirklich kontrolliert und sie widmen sich den persönlich "nicht bekannten" Anglern, die es bei ca 500 Mitgliedern auch bestimmt gibt!

Ernie


----------



## ollidi (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Ich habe auch mit "Nie" gestimmt.

Liegt wohl aber daran, daß ich Aufseher für unsere Gewässer bin. |rolleyes

Und selber kontrolliere ich mich nicht. :g


----------



## Gunnar. (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*



ollidi schrieb:


> Und selber kontrolliere ich mich nicht. :g


 Ja ja , immer diese privilegierten Leute- schlimm sowas...


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Was bei dieser Umfrage auffällt ist, dass in gut 90% aller Fälle eine kaum zu bemerkende Kontrolldichte herrscht.

Da müssten die Zustände an unseren Gewässern bundesweit eigentlich mehr als katastrophal sein. 

Da aber offenbar immer noch Fische in unseren Gewässern schwimmen, die Pachten dieser Gewässer durch den Verkauf von Erlaubnisscheinen und Vereinsbeiträgen immer noch bezahlbar ist, darf man sich an dieser Stelle ruhig mal fragen ob hier nicht versucht wird, eine Gesetzesbrechermücke mit einem Kontrollelefanten zu erschlagen.


----------



## Jose (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Was bei dieser Umfrage auffällt ist, dass in gut 90% aller Fälle eine kaum zu bemerkende Kontrolldichte herrscht.
> 
> Da müssten die Zustände an unseren Gewässern bundesweit eigentlich mehr als katastrophal sein.
> 
> Da aber offenbar immer noch Fische in unseren Gewässern schwimmen, die Pachten dieser Gewässer durch den Verkauf von Erlaubnisscheinen und Vereinsbeiträgen immer noch bezahlbar ist, darf man sich an dieser Stelle ruhig mal fragen ob hier nicht versucht wird, eine Gesetzesbrechermücke mit einem Kontrollelefanten zu erschlagen.





woher deine milde?
da ja über 90% geprüfte angler sind und sich so aus kenntnis nur korrekt verhalten, wäre deine gesetzesbrechermücke ja eigentlich nur eine -amöbe.

also sowas wie das phantom in der oper


----------



## e!k (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Was bei dieser Umfrage auffällt ist, dass in gut 90% aller Fälle eine kaum zu bemerkende Kontrolldichte herrscht.
> 
> Da müssten die Zustände an unseren Gewässern bundesweit eigentlich mehr als katastrophal sein.
> 
> Da aber offenbar immer noch Fische in unseren Gewässern schwimmen, die Pachten dieser Gewässer durch den Verkauf von Erlaubnisscheinen und Vereinsbeiträgen immer noch bezahlbar ist, darf man sich an dieser Stelle ruhig mal fragen ob hier nicht versucht wird, eine Gesetzesbrechermücke mit einem Kontrollelefanten zu erschlagen.



Das sehe ich absolut anders. Es gibt sicher nicht überall die Notwendigkeit die Kontrolldichte zu erhöhen, aber es trotzdem existieren Gewässer denen das gut tut. Gerade rund im die Staustufe in Geesthacht wird bekannterweise viel "Blödsinn" gemacht. Das betrifft insbesondere die Fischtreppe selbst. 
Abgesehen davon gibt es bei mir in der Gegend vermehrt das Problem von riesigen Stellnetzen in Baggerseen an Autobahnen. Diese Netze vernichten den gesamten Bestand des Sees. Vor allem weil sie teilweise über das gesamte Gewässer gespannt werden.


----------



## kati48268 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*



ollidi schrieb:


> Und selber kontrolliere ich mich nicht. :g


Aber unter Aufseher-Kollegen macht das einen Riesenspaß!
Und führt zu mancher Überaschung 



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Was bei dieser Umfrage auffällt ist, dass in gut 90% aller Fälle eine kaum zu bemerkende Kontrolldichte herrscht.
> 
> Da müssten die Zustände an unseren Gewässern bundesweit eigentlich mehr als katastrophal sein.
> 
> Da aber offenbar immer noch Fische in unseren Gewässern schwimmen, die Pachten dieser Gewässer durch den Verkauf von Erlaubnisscheinen und Vereinsbeiträgen immer noch bezahlbar ist, darf man sich an dieser Stelle ruhig mal fragen *ob hier nicht versucht wird, eine Gesetzesbrechermücke mit einem Kontrollelefanten zu erschlagen.*


|good:      
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hab das Geschrei nach mehr Kontrollen noch nie verstanden, weder als Angler, noch als Aufseher.


----------



## redlem (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Schön wenn auch die Kontrollierenden kontrolliert werden...


----------



## ernie1973 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Was bei dieser Umfrage auffällt ist, dass in gut 90% aller Fälle eine kaum zu bemerkende Kontrolldichte herrscht.
> 
> Da müssten die Zustände an unseren Gewässern bundesweit eigentlich mehr als katastrophal sein.
> 
> Da aber offenbar immer noch Fische in unseren Gewässern schwimmen, die Pachten dieser Gewässer durch den Verkauf von Erlaubnisscheinen und Vereinsbeiträgen immer noch bezahlbar ist, darf man sich an dieser Stelle ruhig mal fragen ob hier nicht versucht wird, eine Gesetzesbrechermücke mit einem Kontrollelefanten zu erschlagen.



...mal andersrum - wie traumhaft es eventuell hierzulande *WÄRE*, wenn mehr kontrolliert würde, *DASS* bleibt ja leider alles pure Spekulation!



Vielleicht würden wir die viel gelobten anglerischen Zustände in NL z.B. bei weitem übertrumpfen, wenn bei uns mehr Kontrollen bezahlbar wären und auch stattfinden würden?

Bleibt also Spekulation - genau wie die Auswirkungen des Schwarzangelns, die ja aufgrund der anscheindend wenigen Kontrollen garnicht realistisch einschätzbar sind!

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## mathei (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

bei mir als bootsangler auf dem schweriner see 3 x. ostsee bis jetzt noch keine kontrolle. kann aber noch kommen, sind ja noch ein paar tage.


----------



## Raufi56 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Extrem ist die Kontrolle (mein persönliches Empfinden !) am Stichkanal Richtung Salzgitter. Da geben sich manchmal die Kontrolleure regelrecht die brühmte "Klinke" in die Hand.
(Aber nur bei gutem Wetter).
Da hats manchmal mehr Aufsehereinträge in der Karte, als Striche auf der Rotaugenliste.

Aber mal ehrlich, meistens sind´s ja nette Kerle, wenn die mal so erzählen was am Kanal so vorkommt stehen einem die 
Haare zu Berge. (kleiner Drilling mit Maden an der Stippe u.s.w.) 

Fazit: Kontrolla ja, aber vielleicht mit etwas Abstimmung unter den Vereinen u. Landkreisen.|krach:

Gruß Raufi56


----------



## thanatos (20. März 2013)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Ordentliche Kontrollen sind ja ok,aber wenn man an einem
Tag dreimal von dem selben Kontrolleur kontroliert wird 
ist das schon Belästigung.Bei uns sind Kontrollen nicht so sehr
üblich da sehr viel selbst untereinander aufgepaßt wird,
wenn mal wirklich irgend welche fragwürdigen Typen 
auftauchen wird der Kontrolleur einfach angefordert,
jeder hat seine Nummer.Kommt allerdings selten vor.


----------



## andika68 (30. März 2013)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Leider wird bei uns, Neckar Abschnitt VIII vieeeel zu selten, bzw. gar nicht kontrolliert, das führt dann dazu dass so einiges schiefläuft.


----------



## phirania (30. März 2013)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

also,bei kontrollen   das richtige maß zu finden ist schwierig.
kommt auch auf die gewässer an .
der eine meint es werde zu viel kontroliert,der andere meint zu wenig.


----------



## Schleihering (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Moin Zusammen,
heute Morgen noch diesen Fred gelesen und am späten Nachmittag das erste Mal kontrolliert worden. Die Wasserschutzpolizei war auf der Ostsee zwischen Schleimünde und Schönhagen unterwegs. Sehr nette Jungs die auch nur ihren Job machen, hatte sogar einen Biß während der Kontrolle, leider schüttelte sich der Fisch aber ab. |uhoh:


----------



## volkerm (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

In Hessen in 25 Jahren nicht einmal. In M-V in 5 Jahren dreimal. In Canada einmal. In Spanien rücken die Behörden mittlerweile mit Maschinenpistolen an- glücklicherweise nicht bei mir.


----------



## Slick (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Die werden wohl schlechte Erfahrung mit dem Angeltouristen gehabt haben.Woher die wohl alle her kommen?:q

Grüße


----------



## x2it (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

An anderen Gewässern außer an dem "Heim"gewässer wurde ich bis jetzt noch NIE kontrolliert! Angelscheine kaufe ich weiterhin aber trotzdem aus Überzeugung


----------



## benihana (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

2 Jahre am Rhein. Eine Kontrolle.  Konnte sich aber leider selber nicht ausweisen...


----------



## Sandro94 (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Bei uns hier wird einfach viel zuwenig Kontrolliert ich war im Jahr 2012 fasst jeden Tag Angeln auch manchmal eine Woche durchgehend und einmal wurde ich nur Kotrolliert. Die Zahl der Schwarz Angler sehr Hoch in meiner Heimat


----------



## Shortay (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

seit ich angel noch nie ne Kontrolle, Früher in der Pfalz nie am Rhein und seit 2 Jahren auch hier nicht in BaWü


----------



## Seele (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Wäre mal interessant die Umfrage für 2013 erneut zu starten um zu wissen ob sie an der Kontrollhäufigkeit was geändert hat. Gerade wegen PETA und sonst was.


----------



## Lazarus (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*



Seele schrieb:


> Wäre mal interessant die Umfrage für 2013 erneut zu starten um zu wissen ob sie an der Kontrollhäufigkeit was geändert hat. Gerade wegen PETA und sonst was.


Anhand der kleinen, statistisch nicht repräsentativen Stichprobe von 650 AB-Usern wirst du kaum irgendwas ableiten können, schon gar nicht einen Trend über zwei Jahre.
Anderseits, Umfragen sind ja immer unterhaltsam. 

Willst du die Tierrechtler als Fischereiaufseher verpflichten, weil zu wenig kontrolliert wird? |supergri


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Willst du die Tierrechtler als Fischereiaufseher verpflichten, weil zu wenig kontrolliert wird? |supergri


 
Das gäbe gewaltige Probleme...


----------



## glavoc (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Also ich im erstem Süsswasserangeljahr als "Staatl.anerkannter Sportfischer"^^ schon 4 mal (2013).


----------



## Seele (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Anderseits, Umfragen sind ja immer unterhaltsam.


 

Deshalb meine ich ja wäre sowas mal interessant. Das weiß ich auch, dass das nicht wissenschaftlich repräsentativ sein kann.


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Ich bin in meiner gesammten anglerischen Laufbahn (ca.40Jahre) erst einmal kontrolliert worden, witzig war, dass der Kontrolleur ein Vereinsmitglied war der mich nicht kannte!

Jürgen


----------



## Jensfreak (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Mosel Saar und Grenzgewässer zu Luxemburg wurde ich genau noch nie kontrolliert. Angel seit 3-4 Jahren mal mind jedes we und öfters in der woche. War stolz wie Oskar als die Polizei mal kam und ich fragte ob ich jetzt kontrolliert werde. Aber nein sie suchen nur jemanden und wollen meinen Ausweis  sehen. Finde es wird zu wenig getan in der Richtung bei uns


----------



## Micky WAF- (10. April 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*



Jensfreak schrieb:


> Mosel Saar und Grenzgewässer zu Luxemburg wurde ich genau noch nie kontrolliert. Angel seit 3-4 Jahren mal mind jedes we und öfters in der woche. War stolz wie Oskar als die Polizei mal kam und ich fragte ob ich jetzt kontrolliert werde. Aber nein sie suchen nur jemanden und wollen meinen Ausweis sehen. Finde es wird zu wenig getan in der Richtung bei uns




An der Mosel Bereich Wintrich - Zeltingen in 20 Jahren 1x In Warendorf, an der Ems oder in Münster am DO - Ems Kanal in 3 Jahren noch nie. 

Wie ist das im Grenzgebiet mit der Zeit ? Wir durften im Bereich Bernkastel nur bis 0:00 Uhr und dann erst wieder eine Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang.

 LG


----------



## fisch (24. April 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Vereinsgewässer noch nie in 5 Jahren

Elbe Seitenkanal auch noch nie

Ise-Bruno dreieck 1 mal 

Also in 5 Jahren 1 mal geht doch :m


Gruß Daniel


----------



## Trollwut (24. April 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

1x in meiner gesamten Anglerkarierre. Das war vom damaligen Pächter, einem Fischer, der mit seinem Schelch vorbeigeschippert kam. Bei unseren Vereinsgewässern nie. Wieso auch, man sieht ja eh immer nur die selben 10 Leute am Wasser


----------



## Polarwolf11 (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

"Leider" noch nie.
Im Kreis Unna an der Lippe und am Kanal wird kaum bis gar nicht  kontrolliert.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

So 1-2 Mal im Jahr (Ruhrgebiet, Kanäle) - am Möhnesee deutlich öfter. Wenn ich aber ne kleine Runde an meiner Kanalstrecke drehe und den Aufseher sehe, mach ich in der Regel unauffällig die Biege.

Meistens hat er schon 3-4 Bierchen weg und ist leider sehr gesellig. Den wird man so schnell nicht los. Das kann auch mal locker eine Stunde dauern und man erfährt alles, was man nicht wissen will #t Labertasche wäre noch nett ausgedrückt...

Insgesamt finde ich aber, könnte die Kontrolldichte etwas höher sein, Schwarzangler sind nicht selten.


----------



## JimiG (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Vor ca. 10 Jahren war es, da wurde ich mehrere Tager hintereinander von ein und dem selben Ausfseher kontrolliert. Der war immer alleine und hat jedesmal meine Papiere gesehen. Bei den ersten 10 mal war ich noch höflich als der aber beim elften mal auftauchte bot ich ihm ein kostenloses Bad im Gewässer an. Dann kam er mit ner Hilfe und das Gleiche ging wieder von vorne los. Nuja ich hatte dann mal mit seinem Begleiter gesprochen und es stellte sich heraus das der Typ auch immer an der Stelle geangelt hat und mich so vertreiben wollte. So kann man natürlich auch seinen Posten missbrauchen. Ansonsten wurde ich in meiner 36 jährigen Angelkarriere nur zwei mal kontrolliert und einmal davon war es die Wasserschutzpolizei.


----------



## gelbeblume (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

In den vielen Jahren als Angler i. Berlin/ Brandenburg noch nie, im övp schon mehrfach pro Fahrt

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mini


----------



## roki (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Bei uns tut sich was , Staatsanwaltschaft macht richtig was her.
Es wird in der Oberpfalz richtig gegen Fischwilderei vorgegangen.
War nicht immer so.


----------



## Trollwut (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*



roki schrieb:


> Bei uns tut sich was , Staatsanwaltschaft macht richtig was her.
> Es wird in der Oberpfalz richtig gegen Fischwilderei vorgegangen.
> War nicht immer so.




Kam heut bei BR in Quer auch was drüber.
Mal in die Mediathek von denen gucken


----------



## Killerschnauze (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

http://www.br.de/mediathek/video/sendungen/quer/140522-quer-schwarzangeln-100.html


----------



## Bobster (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*



Killerschnauze schrieb:


> http://www.br.de/mediathek/video/sendungen/quer/140522-quer-schwarzangeln-100.html



Interessant, wenn auch eher oberflächlich und mit charmanten Lokalpatriotismus eingefärbt, durchaus aber
 m.M.n. ein Spiegelbild der aktuellen Zustände in ganz
 "Deutsches Land" :q

 ...und es wird noch doller werden....


----------



## feederbrassen (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Am Vereinsgewässer noch nie,wozu auch,kennt mich eh jeder.
Am Rhein ,noch nie.
Wendebecken Gellep, 2 mal
Maas 1 mal
Alles in allem seit 31 jahren 3 mal .


----------



## Giggak (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

hmm 

in einem Zeitraum von 14 Jahren und drei Bundesländern gut  200 mal und mehr... die mögen mich halt :vik:


----------



## Bobster (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*



Giggak schrieb:


> hmm
> in einem Zeitraum von 14 Jahren und drei Bundesländern gut
> 200 mal und mehr... die mögen mich halt :vik:



...wundert Dich doch jetzt nicht wirklich...oder :q


----------



## feederbrassen (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*



Bobster schrieb:


> ...wundert Dich doch jetzt nicht wirklich...oder :q



Nur da wo es echt nötig wäre ,finden sie nicht oder zu wenig statt.#d


----------



## ronram (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

In dem Video:

"Es hat keiner beobachtet, wie er (der Schwarzangler) tatsächlich gefischt hat."
|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Ist man in Bayern erst dann bei der Fischwilderei, wenn man ohne Erlaubnisschein *tatsächlich* den Fischfang ausübt?

In NRW reicht es sich mit fangfertigem Angelgerät am Wasser aufzuhalten.
Ist das in Bayern anders?|bigeyes


Und zum Thema:
Ich werde bei mir am Wasser gar nicht kontrolliert. Ich beangel einen kleinen Bach für den der Fischereipächter nur 4 Karten ausgibt. 
Einen amtlich verpflichteten Fischereiaufseher gibt es nicht.
Letztens fuhr die Polizei in Schrittgeschwindigkeit an mir vorbei, aber hat die nicht interessiert...


----------



## Matthias_R (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Bei mir kam bein Einpacken mal die Polizei längs, die wollten die Angelkarte sehen, da ich mich offensichtlich mit Angelgerät am Wasser aufgehalten habe. War ja direkt verständlich.


----------



## Jose (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Nur da wo es echt nötig wäre ,finden sie nicht oder zu wenig statt.#d



die hattens offensichtlich nötig. kerle eben. #d

sorry Giggak


----------



## Brachsenfan (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Im allgemeinen wird immer noch zu wenig kontrolliert!
 Ich freu mich ganz ehrlich darüber, wenn ich häufig kontrolliert werde, da man damit Schwarzangler nicht nur erwischt, sondern sie schon vorher abschrecken kann, wenn die sich das Gewässer anschaun und feststellen, dass da viel und oft kontrolliert wird!
 Ich find Kontrollen, erst recht häufige Kontrollen, äußerst wichtig und erstrebenswert, denn nur so können wir die Schwarzen Schafe unter den Anglern, ja die gibt es leider immer noch, auch erwischen und zur Rechenschaft ziehen!
 Vertrauen mag zwar gut sein, in unserem Hobby finde ich eine gewisse Kontrolle aber hilfreicher und sinnvoller als blindes Vertrauen.
 Und ganz ehrlich, wer von uns hat nicht schon mal einen schwarzangler am Wasser gesehen? Ich jedenfalls schon häufiger!
 Also immer schön die Papiere mithaben und Erlaubnisscheine lösen. dann passiert auch nix!
 Gruß
 Brachsenfan


----------



## AllrounderLoomis (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

In Hamburg 1mal in 3 Jahren aber dann zu dritt mit Stichfester Weste...


----------



## aelos (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Seit 2012 bis jetzt 3x


----------



## Dennis Knoll (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Bis vor kurzem wurde ich in den ganzen Jahren nie Kontrolliert soweit ich mich erinnern kann.

Doch letztens dann an einem Tag gleich 2 mal. War aber auch ein langes Wochenende wo wohl alle in der Umgebung angeln waren (der lokale Laden hatte alles auf einmal leer gekauft gehabt) und es war daher nicht verwunderlich.


----------



## phirania (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Oder die haben hier mit gelesen und sind nun öfter unterwegs.


----------



## Trollwut (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Neulich das allererste mal an meiner Gewässerstrecke.
Waren mit dem Boot am schleppen, Wasserschutzpolizei hat uns "angehalten"
Obgleich man uns hätte wohl in Teufels Küche bringen können, war man sehr umgänglich.
Wir hatten absolut keinerlei Papiere dabei, alles im Auto und von meinem Kollegen das Boot war auch unbeschriftet (obgleich angemeldet).
Hieß dann nur, dass er das Boot beschriften und bis zum 31.8 mitsamt Erlaubnis- und Fischereischein an einer nahegelegenen Polizeidienstelle vorzeigen muss


----------



## feederbrassen (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

@Trollwut,da hast du aber noch Schwein gehabt.In NL kostet das direkt.


----------



## Erdmännchen (22. August 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Heute nacht zum gegen 1 Uhr zum ersten Mal in meinem Leben überhaupt kontrolliert worden, die 12 Jahre davor nie. Sehr freundlicher Mann, halbe Stunde gequatscht, wobei er Tipps gegeben hat, betont hat, dass er Ukeleis nicht von Rotaugen unterscheiden könne oder das er den Haken nicht kontrollieren würde, ob der Köfi nun lebendig sei oder nicht (letzteres war eh der Fall), Er hatte kurz zuvor auch noch einen Schwarzangler erwischt, war also keine erfolglose Nacht. Aber schön, dass man auch mal kontrolliert wird.


----------



## Nawachus (2. September 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Hallo

 Heute zum ersten mal von der Polizei neben dem Wehr in Klingenberg.


----------



## mathei (2. September 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

auf meinem hausgewässer dieses jahr noch nicht, obwohl viel kontrolliert wird von der polente. die eigentliche fischereiaufsicht hat wohl kein boot. auf der ostsee dieses jahr schon 2 x mal


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (2. September 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Hier wird momentan recht viel kontrolliert. Meistens vom Vereinsvorsitzenden. Hat damit zu tun das die Gewässerstrecke seit diesem Jahr auch für Mitglieder anderer Vereine offen ist. Mich kennt er zum Glück, so muss ich nicht dauernd die Papiere rauskramen.

Von der Polizei wurde ich dieses Jahr auch schon kontrolliert. Die Wasserschutzpolizei fährt hier auch dauernd rum...denen sind aber potenzielle Schwarzangler völlig egal...die schauen nur ob sie Falschparker erwischen können, brauchen wohl wieder Geld.


----------



## Deichvogt (3. September 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Moin,
ich angel jetzt schon 20 Jahre und bin ganz ohne scheiß nur einmal kontrolliert worden!!!

Eindeutig zu wenig dafür dass ich oft an der Elbe angel und dort bekanntermaßen viele Scwarzangler ihr Unwesen treiben...|gr:|gr:|gr:


----------



## Casso (5. September 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Ich angele nun seit November 2014 und wurde erst ein mal kontrolliert. Das dann auch von einem Beamten der Wasserschutzpolizei und auch nur, weil wir am Mittellandkanal angelten und mit dem Auto bis zur Angelstelle gefahren waren. Der freundliche Polizist wollte die Deichschranken (die offen gelassen wurden) schließen und machte uns freundlich darauf aufmerksam. 

Angelpapiere oder weitere Informationen zu unserem Vorhaben wurden nicht gewollt.


----------



## Deddl (5. September 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*



Casso schrieb:


> Ich angele nun seit November 2014 und wurde erst ein mal kontrolliert. Das dann auch von einem Beamten der Wasserschutzpolizei und auch nur, weil wir am Mittellandkanal angelten und mit dem Auto bis zur Angelstelle gefahren waren. Der freundliche Polizist wollte die Deichschranken (die offen gelassen wurden) schließen und machte uns freundlich darauf aufmerksam.
> 
> Angelpapiere oder weitere Informationen zu unserem Vorhaben wurden nicht gewollt.


wie ist die zukunft so?


----------



## iloveperch (11. September 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Also ich bin seit 5 Jahren beim angeln dabei und wurde noch nie in meinem Leben kontrolliert, wobei meine Freunde und der örtliche Angelladen berichten, dass immer sehr viel kontrolliert wird ...:m

PS: Bin aus dem Raum Leipzig. Wem erging es auch so?


----------



## Jose (11. September 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*



iloveperch schrieb:


> Also ich bin seit 5 Jahren beim angeln dabei und wurde noch nie in meinem Leben kontrolliert ...


also in fünf jahren nicht.

"_noch nie in meinem Leben_"  klingt nach erfolgreicher schwarzangler-vita :m


----------



## wusel345 (12. September 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*



iloveperch schrieb:


> Also ich bin seit 5 Jahren beim angeln dabei und wurde noch nie in meinem Leben kontrolliert, wobei meine Freunde und der örtliche Angelladen berichten, dass immer sehr viel kontrolliert wird ...:m
> 
> PS: Bin aus dem Raum Leipzig. Wem erging es auch so?



Ich würde einfach mal, wenn ich einen Kontrolleur sehe, laut  rufen "Hier bin ich, Hiiiiiieeeeeer! Ich will auch! Ich auch!" :q:q


----------



## RayZero (12. September 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Ich wurde einmal kontrolliert - und das ist min. 10 Jahre her und es war die Polizei und kein Aufseher. Ich habe noch nie einen Aufseher von irgendeinem Angelverein o.ä. gesehen - langsam glaube ich, diese Typen sind nur Legenden  Hat was von einem Seefahrermärchen |bla:


----------



## Bordelaise (12. September 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Wenn ihr unbedingt kontrolliert warden wollt fahrt in der Saision nach Lübeck zum Heringe zubbeln!

 War da einmal und wurde innerhalb 6 Stunden 5 mal kontrolliert von Polizei, Ordnungsamt und noch irgendwelchen Zivilen. Weiß aber nicht mehr als was die sich ausgewiesen haben.

 Da lohnt Schwarzangeln nicht wirklich. Das wird eher teuer


----------



## feederbrassen (12. September 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*



Bordelaise schrieb:


> ......innerhalb 6 Stunden 5 mal kontrolliert von Polizei, Ordnungsamt und noch irgendwelchen Zivilen. Weiß aber nicht mehr als was die sich ausgewiesen haben.
> 
> Da lohnt Schwarzangeln nicht wirklich. Das wird eher teuer




|bigeyes Boah ,so oft bin ich in über 30 Jahren nicht kontrolliert worden.
Macht dann auch keinen Spass mehr.
Papiere raus ,wieder weg und wieder.......
Kommt man ja nicht mehr zum Angeln.:r


----------



## phirania (12. September 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*



RayZero schrieb:


> Ich wurde einmal kontrolliert - und das ist min. 10 Jahre her und es war die Polizei und kein Aufseher. Ich habe noch nie einen Aufseher von irgendeinem Angelverein o.ä. gesehen - langsam glaube ich, diese Typen sind nur Legenden  Hat was von einem Seefahrermärchen |bla:



Dann komm mal nach Münster zum angeln....:q:q:q


----------



## Gardenfly (12. September 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*



Bordelaise schrieb:


> Wenn ihr unbedingt kontrolliert warden wollt fahrt in der Saision nach Lübeck zum Heringe zubbeln!
> 
> War da einmal und wurde innerhalb 6 Stunden 5 mal kontrolliert von Polizei, Ordnungsamt und noch irgendwelchen Zivilen. Weiß aber nicht mehr als was die sich ausgewiesen haben.
> 
> Da lohnt Schwarzangeln nicht wirklich. Das wird eher teuer



das sind ja fast schon Brennpunkte an den du Angelst


----------



## Rxlxhx (12. September 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*



Jose schrieb:


> also in fünf jahren nicht.
> 
> "_noch nie in meinem Leben_"  klingt nach erfolgreicher schwarzangler-vita :m




Na wenigstens verlassen hier,also in meiner Gegend, die bösen Schwarzangler das Gewässer wenigstens ohne zurückgelassene Schnur,Maisdosen oder Wurmschachteln.


----------



## exil-dithschi (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

in 32 jahren, an diversen gewässern genau einmal und dabei handelte es sich um eine alibi-kontrolle unseres damaligen jugendwartes.


----------



## Rheinspezie (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Moin,

erfreulicherweise wurde ich bei meinen (seltenen) Versuchen am Rhein in 2014 von der Wasserschutzpolizei kontrolliert.

Fand ich gut, der Beamte sagte mir, dass bei Schwarzangeln bzw. ungültigem Schein oder nicht vorhandener Erlaubniskarte ( Häfen !!! ), *immer *

eine Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei geschrieben wird. 

Sehr gut #6

R.S.


----------



## Sea-Trout (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Bisher in 18 Jahren wo ich meinen Schein habe erst 2x.Viel zu wenig finde ich.


----------



## Baum1309 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Ich wurde letztes Jahr an der Elbe in Hamburg 3 mal kontrolliert, 1 mal in Kiel am Kai und 1 mal von der Polizei auf der Seebrücke in Grömitz, die dort jemand gerufen hatte.


----------



## Darket (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Ich habe meinen Schein noch nicht besonders lange und bin vergangenes WE zum ersten mal kontrolliert worden. Von der Wasserschutzpolizei, die ein paar hundert Meter entfernt angelegt und sich von hinten geradezu angeschlichen hat. |supergri Waren dann aber sehr nett. Kamen just in dem Moment an, nachdem Ich gerade einen Fisch zurück gesetzt hab. Hatte schohaBefürchtungen, dass es deshalb Stress gibt, wollten aber nur Papiere sehen und gut war. Hab hier in Berlin aber auchs schon oft genug an der Spree gestanden und im Laufe von drei Stunden fuhr die Wasserschutzpolizei fünf mal an mir vorbei, ohne irgendwas. Und denen war an Bord z.T. doch sichtlich langweilig. Da hätte ich an deren Stelle doch mal diesen komischen Angler am Ufer kontrolliert...


----------



## Mücke1978 (11. März 2016)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Wenn ich diese Abstimmung sehe, kommt mir der Gedanke das es viel zu wenig Kontrollen gibt.


----------



## Trollwut (11. März 2016)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*



Mücke1978 schrieb:


> Wenn ich diese Abstimmung sehe, kommt mir der Gedanke das es viel zu wenig Kontrollen gibt.


Kommt aber auch drauf an. Hier bei uns wirf zwar schon kontrolliert und vorbeigefahren. Aber wenn die dein Auto halt ständig sehen... ^^


----------



## NimrodAut (11. März 2016)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Bis jetzt noch nie. Also nicht auf meinem aktuellen Gewässer. Mag daran liegen das ich der Pächter bin  aber sonst so einmal alle 2 Monat an den anderen Gewässern im Schnitt. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mücke1978 (11. März 2016)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Hehe aber die Umfrage zeigt doch das die Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht erwischt zu werden sehr hoch ist. Ich finde wirklich das da noch viel zu verbessern ist. Aber das Ist ja ein generelles Problem in Deutschland. Viel zu wenig Kontrollpersonal . Resultat: zu viele Leute machen was sie wollen,die Strafen sind teils lächerlich.


----------



## el.Lucio (11. März 2016)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Ich bin letztes Jahr das 1. mal überhaupt kontrolliert worden. Und ich angel nun auch schon seit fast 25 Jahren!


----------



## Gardenfly (11. März 2016)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*



Mücke1978 schrieb:


> Wenn ich diese Abstimmung sehe, kommt mir der Gedanke das es viel zu wenig Kontrollen gibt.



Fischereiaufseher sind halt Ehrenamtliche -und die Arbeitswelt wird immer härter.Da ist die Lust nach der Arbeit das Sofa zu verlassen geringer.
Der Rentner der in unsere Region auch kontrolliert, ruiniert leider den Ruf aller "normalen" Kontrollöre .


----------



## AllroundAlex (12. März 2016)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Wenn man das so liest geht es bei euch recht ruhig zu. 

Hier in Hamburg kommt irgendwie ständig die Polizei, Ordnungsamt oder mal eine offizielle Fischereiaufsicht vorbei. 
Mein persönlicher Rekord an einem Spot war drei mal am Tag!
Ordnungsamt morgens, Fischereiaufsicht 2 Stunden später und am Abend dann nochmal ein paar andere vom Ordnungsamt.

Und an meinen Vereinsgewässern kontrollieren sich die Mitglieder sogar gegenseitig (ist in der Satzung so verankert) um die "Schwarzangelei" etwas einzudämmen.


----------



## Sneep (12. März 2016)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Hallo,
es wird zu wenig kontrolliert.
Schlimmer noch, es wird an den falschen Stellen kontrolliert.

Am eigenen, eingezäunten Baggerloch ist jeder reif, der seine Papiere vergessen hat oder sich 5 Meter von seiner Angel entfernt hat.

Am Rhein gerät man  sofort in den Verdacht ein Agent der Fischereibehörden zu sein, nur weil man den 20-er Zander zurückgesetzt hat. Fischereischein und Erlaubnisschein sind für viele hier Fremdwörter.

Hier hat sich eine Szene etabliert, bei der der normale Fischereiaufseher an seine Grenzen kommt.

 Wenn sich solche rechtsfreien Räume beginnen zu entwickeln, muss man schnell reagieren. Wichtig ist, dass sich herumspricht, dass dort kontolliert wird.

Wenn ich diese Entwicklung verpasse, ist es unheimlich schwer, das zurück zu drängen.

Das beste Beispiel ist der Rhein.

Es gibt Abschnitte am Rhein, da würde ich nur mit Artillerieunterstützung als Fischereiaufseher losziehen.

sneep


----------



## Gardenfly (13. März 2016)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*



Sneep schrieb:


> Es gibt Abschnitte am Rhein, da würde ich nur mit Artillerieunterstützung als Fischereiaufseher losziehen.
> 
> sneep



Was sagte ein Polizist zu uns: klar kontrolliere ich da,aber mindestens 10 Fischereiaufseher müssen mitkommen


----------



## deratmer (13. März 2016)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

in circa 25 Jahren Angelei noch nie kontrolliert worden - bin auch am Bodden etc unterwegs 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mücke1978 (13. März 2016)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Also wenn man das so liest, dann Hut ab vor denen die sich teils so in Gefahr begeben. Da haben schon so einige bei einer Kontrolle paar vor die lichter bekommen.


----------



## phirania (13. März 2016)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Früher konnte ich getrost alleine auf Kontrolle gehen....
Das Früher bezieht sich auf 2 Jahre.
Und heute auf der Gaststrecke, müßte man mit mindestens 4 Leuten los gehen.
Selbst die wären noch in der Unterzahl.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (14. März 2016)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Vor allem in den Niederlanden wird wieder stärker kontrolliert.
Es gab noch keinen Tag in den letzten Wochen, an denen wir nicht kontrolliert worden sind. Aber sehr freundlich und Vorbildlich.

In unserem Verein wurden die Kritiken laut, dass keine Kontrollen gemacht werden. Selbst nachdem Leute gemeldet worden waren, die mit x schwarzen Ruten und lebenden Köfis an den belebtesten Stellen für über 24 Stunden waren, ist keiner nach Meldungen zum kontrollieren hin gefahren.


----------



## Spiderpike (14. März 2016)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*



Mücke1978 schrieb:


> Also wenn man das so liest, dann Hut ab vor denen die sich teils so in Gefahr begeben. Da haben schon so einige bei einer Kontrolle paar vor die lichter bekommen.


 
Da wird manchmal aber auch etwas übertrieben^^.....


----------



## Norbi (14. März 2016)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*



AllroundAlex schrieb:


> Wenn man das so liest geht es bei euch recht ruhig zu.
> 
> Hier in Hamburg kommt irgendwie ständig die Polizei, Ordnungsamt oder mal eine offizielle Fischereiaufsicht vorbei.
> Mein persönlicher Rekord an einem Spot war drei mal am Tag!
> ...



Moin,das Ordnungsamt hat keine Berechtigung Angelpapiere zu kontrollieren!!!

§ 13
Fischereiaufsicht

(1) 1 Die Fischereiaufsicht ist Aufgabe der zuständigen Behörde. 2 Diese kann zur Durchführung der Fischereiaufsicht auch zuverlässige Personen, die das fünfundzwanzigste Lebensjahr vollendet haben und im Besitz eines Fischereischeins sind, jederzeit widerruflich zu ehrenamtlichen Fischereiaufsehern bestellen; die Bestellung kann örtlich beschränkt werden. 3 Die ehrenamtlichen Fischereiaufseher sind zur gewissenhaften Tätigkeit und zur Verschwiegenheit über die ihnen bei der Erfüllung ihrer Aufgaben bekannt gewordenen Tatsachen verpflichtet. 4 Sie unterliegen der Aufsicht der zuständigen Behörde, der sie über die von ihnen festgestellten Verstöße gegen Vorschriften des Fischereirechts sowie über besondere Vorkommnisse wie Fischsterben unverzüglich schriftlich zu berichten haben. 5 Die zuständige Behörde erteilt ihnen einen Ausweis und ein Ausweisschild; diese sind nach Beendigung der Tätigkeit zurückzugeben.

(2) 1 Personen dürfen an oder auf Gewässern, an oder in denen sie nicht zur Ausübung der Fischerei berechtigt sind, keine gebrauchsfertigen Fanggeräte oder verbotene Geräte nach § 9 Absatz 1 mitführen. 2 Auf oder an Gewässern mit Fanggeräten im Sinne von Satz 1 angetroffene Personen haben den Fischereiaufsehern oder Polizeivollzugsbeamten auf Verlangen ihre Personalien in geeigneter Weise nachzuweisen und die mitgeführten Fanggeräte, die Fische sowie die Fischbehälter vorzuzeigen. 3 Die Fischereiaufseher sind befugt, in Ausübung der Fischereiaufsicht Grundstücke - mit Ausnahme von Gebäuden - zu betreten, Gewässer zu befahren und Wasserfahrzeuge, von denen aus Fischfang betrieben wird, anzuhalten. 4 Die Führer der Wasserfahrzeuge haben den Fischereiaufsehern zu ermöglichen, an Bord zu kommen.

(3) 1 Der Fischereiaufseher hat sich bei amtlichem Einschreiten auszuweisen. 2 Er ist befugt, Personen,

1.

    die unberechtigt fischen,
2.

    die auf oder an Gewässern, in denen sie nicht zur Ausübung der Fischerei berechtigt sind, mit gebrauchsfertigen Fanggeräten angetroffen werden oder
3.

    die eine sonstige Zuwiderhandlung gegen fischereiliche Vorschriften begehen,

die gefangenen Fische und die Fanggeräte abzunehmen, soweit dies zur Unterbindung der Rechtsverletzung oder zur Beweissicherung zwingend erforderlich ist. 3 Der Fischereiaufseher hat die abgenommenen Fische, soweit es deren Gesundheitszustand erlaubt, unverzüglich in das Fanggewässer wieder einzusetzen. 4 Der ehrenamtliche Fischereiaufseher hat die abgenommenen Fanggeräte unverzüglich einer Polizeidienststelle zu übergeben.


----------



## Gardenfly (14. März 2016)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> In unserem Verein wurden die Kritiken laut, dass keine Kontrollen gemacht werden. Selbst nachdem Leute gemeldet worden waren, die mit x schwarzen Ruten und lebenden Köfis an den belebtesten Stellen für über 24 Stunden waren, ist keiner nach Meldungen zum kontrollieren hin gefahren.



Das kenne ich auch-15 Leute am Vereinsteich und einer mit Ausländischen Kennzeichen der Blinkert (Schonzeit) aber keiner sagt was-meckern aber auf dem Vorstand das der nichts macht (woher denn).


----------



## exil-dithschi (14. März 2016)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Das kenne ich auch-15 Leute am Vereinsteich und einer mit Ausländischen Kennzeichen der Blinkert (Schonzeit) aber keiner sagt was-meckern aber auf dem Vorstand das der nichts macht (woher denn).



zugegeben, es driftet ganz weit ab, aber schön, daß sie da wenigstens auch wegschauen.


----------



## feederbrassen (14. März 2016)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Das kenne ich auch-15 Leute am Vereinsteich und einer mit Ausländischen Kennzeichen der Blinkert (Schonzeit) aber keiner sagt was-meckern aber auf dem Vorstand das der nichts macht (woher denn).



Hmm ,vielleicht hatten die alle schon negative Erfahrung gemacht.
Spass beiseite,das kenne ich auch ,war dann als Gewässerwart der mit der Axxxkarte der sich dann aufgerafft hat und einmal um den See rum musste.|krach:

Allerdings kann das auch ganz schön schief gehen.

Die Erfahrung hat unser Jagdaufseher machen müssen.
3Leute angesprochen,einer zückt direkt ne Wumme .........

Danch war die Polizei unser häufigster Gast am See.


----------



## ernie1973 (14. März 2016)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*



Norbi schrieb:


> Moin,das Ordnungsamt hat keine Berechtigung Angelpapiere zu kontrollieren!!!
> 
> § 13
> Fischereiaufsicht
> ...



"Zuständige Behörde" ist die Fischereibehörde, die quasi eine Sonderordnungsbehörde ist, welche u.a. auch nach dem OBG oder in HH "SOG" handelt.

Natürlich haben verbeamtete Mitarbeiter des Ordungsamtes & auch die "normale" Polizei die Befugnis Angelpapiere zu kontrollieren, nachdem sie sich brav per Dienstmarke / Dienstausweis ausgewiesen haben.

Ernie


----------



## Norbi (15. März 2016)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> "Zuständige Behörde" ist die Fischereibehörde, die quasi eine Sonderordnungsbehörde ist, welche u.a. auch nach dem OBG oder in HH "SOG" handelt.
> 
> Natürlich haben verbeamtete Mitarbeiter des Ordungsamtes & auch die "normale" Polizei die Befugnis Angelpapiere zu kontrollieren, nachdem sie sich brav per Dienstmarke / Dienstausweis ausgewiesen haben.
> 
> Ernie



Soooo mein lieber Ernie,gerade mit der Fischereibehörde teleniert,
das Ordnungsamt ist in HH nicht berechtigt Angelpapiere zu kontrollieren.Es dürfen Polizei,Zoll und von der Fischereibehörde beauftragte Personen,diese werden mit den gültigen Papieren ausgestattet.


----------



## Sharpo (15. März 2016)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Das kenne ich auch-15 Leute am Vereinsteich und einer mit Ausländischen Kennzeichen der Blinkert (Schonzeit) aber keiner sagt was-meckern aber auf dem Vorstand das der nichts macht (woher denn).



|supergri

ist denn das Blinkern in der Schonzeit verboten?
Es habe ja nicht alle Raubfische zur gleichen Zeit Schonzeit.
Manche auch gar keine...


----------



## Polarfuchs (15. März 2016)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

...was meinste wie schnell dann jemand befugtes zur Stelle ist, wenn Du Theater machst???


----------



## Gardenfly (15. März 2016)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*



Sharpo schrieb:


> |supergri
> 
> ist denn das Blinkern in der Schonzeit verboten?
> Es habe ja nicht alle Raubfische zur gleichen Zeit Schonzeit.
> Manche auch gar keine...



Klar steht das gross dran, und das war ein Ire der dachte in Deutschland darf man überall angeln


----------



## ernie1973 (18. März 2016)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*



Norbi schrieb:


> Soooo mein lieber Ernie,gerade mit der Fischereibehörde teleniert,
> das Ordnungsamt ist in HH nicht berechtigt Angelpapiere zu kontrollieren.Es dürfen Polizei,Zoll und von der Fischereibehörde beauftragte Personen,diese werden mit den gültigen Papieren ausgestattet.



Dann solltest Du nochmal beim Ordnungsamt anrufen und fragen, wem denn die Fischereibehörde organisatorisch untersteht, bzw. welchem Amt sie im Organigramm denn zugeordnet ist.

Die (untere) Fischereibehörde ist eine SONDERORDNUNGSBEHÖRDE / Fachbehörde als Teil des Ordnungsamtes.

Ob das "normale" Ordungsamt dort tatsächlich kontrolliert, oder nicht, ist *eine andere Frage*, dabei geht es vermutlich um Fachkenntnisse, die "normale" Beamte des Ordnungsamtes nicht immer haben, weswegen sie evtl. nicht routinemäßig kontrollieren, sondern das geschulten F-Aufsehern überlassen - aber das Ordnungsamt *DARF* es und die Fischereibehörde ist organisatorisch als Sonderordnungsbehörde ein Teil des Ordnungsamtes, also *AUCH* Ordnungsamt!

...und - Achtung - ist wichtig und interessant zugleich - geht es um Straftaten im Zusammenhang mit der Angelei, wie z.B. Fischwilderei, dann *DARF* das Ordungsamt nicht nur kontrollieren, sondern bei dienstlicher Kenntnisnahme *MUSS* das Ordnungsamt sogar kontrollieren und hat Polizeigewalt / und -befugnisse!


Glaub es - oder glaub es nicht - aber Du kannst sie am Telefon ja mal genau danach fragen...

Petri!

Ernie

PS:

Ich möchte diesen Disput nun gerne mit einem sinngemäßen Zitat beenden lieber Norbi:

"_Mit Dir hier zu streiten, ist wie mit einer Taube Schach zu spielen. Egal, wie gut du Schach spielst, die Taube wird alle Figuren  umwerfen, auf das Brett kacken und herumstolzieren, als hätte sie  gewonnen_".

Damit lasse ich es nun bewenden und von mir aus hast Du total recht mein Täubchen.



Ernie


----------



## Rotbart (26. März 2016)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> "_Mit Dir hier zu streiten, ist wie mit einer Taube Schach zu spielen. Egal, wie gut du Schach spielst, die Taube wird alle Figuren  umwerfen, auf das Brett kacken und herumstolzieren, als hätte sie  gewonnen_".



:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## jigga1986 (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Gar nicht

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Ich bin dieses Jahr auch nicht kontrolliert worden.

Gut, einen Kontrolleur kenne ich, der ist ständig breit und textet einen stundenlang zu, da hauen eh alle ab, wenn der sein Fahrrad mit Anhänger und Bierchen am Kanal lang schiebt :m


----------



## Karpfa (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Ich bin heujer bei 20 Ansitzen 8* kontrolliert worden.


----------



## fishhawk (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Hallo,

2016 bisher keine Kontrolle.

Ansonsten sehr unterschiedlich, je nach Gewässer und Stelle.

Das geht von Null-Kontrolle in 35 Jahren bis mehrmals pro Woche. 

Die höchste Kontrollhäufigkeit im Verhältnis zu den Angeltagen hatte ich in British Columbia. Dort bin ich eigentlich in fast jedem Urlaub mindestens einmal kontrolliert worden, auch an wirklich abgelegenen Stellen , wo sich kaum ein Angler mal hinverirrt. Dank Powerboat, Quad oder Heli aber die Fishery-Inspection durchaus. Es gab manchmal auch Straßensperren an den Zufahrtswegen (oder besser Abfahrtswegen) , wo die Fahrzeuge auf Einhaltung der Fanglimits etc. kontrolliert wurden. Die Officers waren immer uniformiert und bewaffnet, trotzdem empfand ich das Ganze viel entspannter als hier in D.

Bodden/Strelasund wurde ich auch relativ oft von WAPO oder Fischereiaufsicht kontrolliert. WAPO pickte sich gerne die Mietboote raus, da diese mehr Regeln beachten müssen.
Das empfand ich manchmal schon etwas lästig, waren auch nicht immer so nett wie die Kanadier, aber machen auch nur ihren Job.


----------



## Lajos1 (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Hallo,

bei mir an den Vereinsgewässern heuer im Frühjahr, nach etwa 45 Jahren wieder mal. Liegt aber auch daran, daß mich etwa 90 Prozent der Fischereiaufseher kennen.
In Slowenien heuer in 10 Tagen sechs mal; höflich, korrekt und genau, d.h. mit Köderkontrolle. Finde ich ok!

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Hallo,



> höflich, korrekt und genau, d.h. mit Köderkontrolle



Machen die auch den Wolltest, ob an den Haken wirklich kein Hauch von Widerhaken dran ist.

An verschiedenen Strecken der Sava gab es bei mir  vor einigen Jahren keine Kontrolle innerhalb einer Woche.


----------



## Lajos1 (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## banzinator (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

20 Jahre garnicht. In 3 Monaten jetzt 2 mal.


----------



## Afrob (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Ich angle im Hamburger Hafen. Habe noch nie einen Kontrolleur gesehen und nie gehört, dass einer meiner bekannten kontrolliert wurde. Vom Boot wurde ich allerdings schon mal von den Cops kontrolliert.


----------



## Muldefischer (26. April 2017)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Hallo Angelfreunde#h

Das Thema ist ja nun schon etwas älter aber auch weiterhin aktuell. Ich möchte hier mal erwähnen, das ich in fast 30 Jahren als Angler noch nicht eine einzige Kontrolle am Wasser hatte!|kopfkrat

Die Gewässer die ich hier nutze werden von der WaPo maximal mit einfachen PKW's - nicht mal Geländewagen - kontrolliert, vermutlich aber auch nur so weit der Asphalt der Zufahrtswege reicht. Fischereiaufseher, ob behördlich oder vom Verein, sind mir in unserer Region noch nie begegnet und ich höre auch nur sehr selten von Kontrollen meiner Anglerfreunde.

Also eindeutig zu wenig Kontrollen in Sachsen-Anhalt und das merkt man auch am Verhalten so mancher "Sportsfreunde".


Gruß Nico


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Du siehst ja an der Abstimmung:
Damit bist Du nicht nur nicht alleine, sondern sogar in der Mehrheit, mit nicht kontrolliert werden...


----------



## Snâsh (26. April 2017)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Hi@all,

da der Thread ja wieder etwas leben erfährt will ich auch mal meine Erlebnisse erzählen. Ich angel im Raum Frankfurt (Innenstadt/Höchst)
Wurde vom letzten Jahr bis zum heutigen Tag 4x Kontrolliert. 
3x am Main, 1x an der Nidda (Nidda kennt man nun den Fischereiaufseher und es kommt zu keiner weiteren Kontrolle)
Am Main war es 2x die Stadt-"Polizei" in Mannschaftsstärke mit denen ich aber keinerlei Probleme hatte.
1x Sie hatten keine Ahnung und haben nur nach den Papieren geschaut.
2x Der Platz ist aufgeräumt und eine Mülltüte hängt am extra Rutenhalter.
1x mal ist die ("Hessen-6") von der WaPo etwas näher gekommen und 10min später schlugen sich zwei Polizisten durchs Gebüsch.

Ich hab kein Problem mit kontrollen und werde gerne kontrolliert. (Ist kein Fetisch, ich finde es nur gut zu sehen wie manche "Mit"-Angler fluchtartig den Platz verlassen und sich erstmal nichtmehr blicken lassen.)

In diesem Sinne,
Lg ROOOOOBERT


----------



## Schlacko (27. April 2017)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Wie jetzt, es gibt Leute die Angelscheine kontrollieren??
Noch nie einen gesehen.|kopfkrat
 Da fragt man sich fast warum man sich noch Erlaubniskarten kauft.


----------



## schuppensammler (27. April 2017)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

also dieses Jahr noch nicht aber letztes Jahr etwa 5-6 mal und ich war ziemlich oft unterwegs an der Saale...Und meistens bzw fast immer von der Polizei kontrolliert.


----------



## Franz_16 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Auch für 2017 gilt bei mir bislang wieder: 0 Mal kontrolliert worden 

Am 01.08.2015 hatte ich aber mal eine Kontrolle durch die Wasserschutz-Polizei an der Donau. Eine Premiere für mich. 

Das war eine Kontrolle wie aus dem Lehrbuch. 
Respektvoll, kompetent, höflich, nett und ohne Belehrungen.

Auf konkrete Fragen haben ich auch konkrete Antworten bekommen, z.B. habe ich gefragt wo ich nun eigentlich in der Nähe des Kraftwerkgeländes parken darf. Ab wann ein Setzkescher aus ihrer Sicher OK ist usw.


----------



## Tigersclaw (29. November 2017)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Ich hatte dieses Jahr 3 Kontrollen. Zwei waren vollkommen io und durch Verbandsaufsicht durchgeführt.
Eine Kontrolle durch WaSchPolizei war grenzwertig...
Ich war feedern an einer Ausfahrt eines kleinen Hafens hier an der Elbe. Da kamen unsere Freunde mit ihrem schicken Aluboot und fuhren quer über den Futterplatz direkt vor mir ans Ufer...Ihr Boot stand quasi am Dreibein!! Als wenn es links und recht nicht auch noch platz gab. Und ich mit Futtereimer, Dreibei und Ruten ja so schnell wegrennen hätte können.
So an sich war das Auftretten ok.. alles sachlich behandelt (war alles ok). Nur mit dem Hinweiß " Da ich in der Hafeneinfahrt angele, sollte ich bitte meine Schnüre kenntlich machen" --> Häää????

Grüße


----------



## jochen68 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Für mich gilt: in über 45 Jahren Angeln erinnere ich mich an maximal drei Kontrollen. Davon einmal Polizei an der Strasse, als ich zum Ufer am Edersee runter wollte, dort auch einmal aus Abstand im Boot durch Kontrolleur (musste nur den Schein hoch halten), einmal vom Vereinskollegen am Hausgewässer im Sauerland. Und ich habe viel und an vielen Gewässern gefischt. 

Ich sehe wahrscheinlich sehr solide aus |bla:|bla:|bla:


----------



## Franz_16 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*



jochen68 schrieb:


> Ich sehe wahrscheinlich sehr solide aus |bla:|bla:|bla:



Oder du hast dich immer gut versteckt :q 

In 45 Jahren, 3x das ist schon mal ne Quote #6 :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Da wars selbst bei mir mehr


----------



## thanatos (30. November 2017)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

2012 ist ja schon etwas her - ja da wurde ich einmal - in Dänemark - sehr 
 nette Leute -
 in diesem Jahr auch einmal in aber in Deutschland - schon die Anrede war
 na ihr könnt´s euch denken .


----------



## LOCHI (30. November 2017)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Moin, genügt es eigentlich wenn die Kontrollen mit der Marke wedeln oder müssen Sie zusätzlich einen Ausweis mit sich führen?


----------



## Xianeli (30. November 2017)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

An jedem einzelnen Tag, immer von der gleichen Person. 

Habe mich dran gewöhnt und finde auch nicht schlimm. Lieber so als garkeine Kontrollen. Denn was hier schon an fanggerät aufgefahren wurde ist echt Horror. Montagen die foltervorrichtungen gleichen etc.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Moin, genügt es eigentlich wenn die Kontrollen mit der Marke wedeln oder müssen Sie zusätzlich einen Ausweis mit sich führen?



Gefährliche Frage, weil Landesrecht..

Kontrollen sind in jedem Bundesland unterschiedlich geregelt, es gibt unterschiedliche Arten von Kontrolleuren und Kontrollen (Normale Polizei, WaPO, von (halb)staatlichen über Vereins/Verbandskontrolleure bis zu "jeder Angelkollege darf kontrollieren") mit auch je nach Bundesland unterschiedlichen Kompetenzen..

Dass sich aber ein Kontrolleur (im Normalfall) auf Verlangen anständig ausweisen muss, sollte aber eigentlich deutschlandweit so sein - obs so ist, weiss ich nicht.

Und dass sich mancher wie der (Hilfs)Sheriff vorkommt, wenn er andere kontrollieren darf, und da manches manchmal seltsame Blüten treibt, ist beileibe nicht nur bei Anglern so..

Wobei ich denke, dass es eher die Ausnahme ist, dass  sich Kontrolleure nicht vernünftig ausweisen..

. 



> An jedem einzelnen Tag, immer von der gleichen Person
> 
> Habe mich dran gewöhnt und finde auch nicht schlimm. Lieber so als garkeine Kontrollen. Denn was hier schon an fanggerät aufgefahren wurde ist echt Horror. Montagen die foltervorrichtungen gleichen etc.


Ernsthaft???
Und der kennt Dich immer noch nicht???
Oder ist dem langweilig?
Oder hat er Dich aufm Kieker?


----------



## LOCHI (30. November 2017)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Danke für die Antwort!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

naja, so richtig konnt ich ja nicht helfen ;-))


----------



## Franky (30. November 2017)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*



Xianeli schrieb:


> An jedem einzelnen Tag, immer von der gleichen Person.
> 
> Habe mich dran gewöhnt und finde auch nicht schlimm. Lieber so als garkeine Kontrollen. Denn was hier schon an fanggerät aufgefahren wurde ist echt Horror. Montagen die foltervorrichtungen gleichen etc.



Nunja... Sagen wir mal so... Ähm - man kann einen running gag auch kaputtmachen...

Ansonsten finde ich das ziemlich arm und schikanierend. Ich kannte früher in Bremen fast jeden Aufseher aus unserem Verein, und nach der ersten Kontrolle blieb es für das Jahr auch bei einmal Schein zücken. Der Rest wurde verlabert 

Jedoch gilt für dieses Jahr hier: null Kontrollen!


----------



## LOCHI (30. November 2017)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Aber du hast es versucht #6

Ist nicht ganz das Thema aber passend.

Bei uns ist schon des öfteren gedroht worden die Ausrüstung einzuziehen und wurde auch schon praktiziert und zwar von ner Staatlich bestellten. Auch manch einer der freizeitkontrolettis droht damit. Es kann mir doch aber keiner weis machen dass diese Leute im Recht sind. 
Mein Eigentum hat keine Fremde Person auch nur zu berühren! 
Bei der Polizei wäre das im falle einer Straftat etwas anderes zur Sicherung eventueller Beweismittel. Es wird ja auch kein Auto beschlagnahmt weil man 20kmh zu schnell war.

Weis da jemand genaueres?

1 mal im Jahr wird man bei uns immer kontrolliert wenn man häufig am Wasser ist.


----------



## jochen68 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*



bastido schrieb:


> Zwei mal in 30 Jahren, beide Kontrollen 2017 an der Ostsee. Einmal Papiere zeigen beim Heringsangeln, einmal volles (unangenehmes) Programm auf dem Wasser.



... bist halt auch korrekt aussehender Typ :q:q:q


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. November 2017)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Wurde noch nie kontrolliert.


----------



## phirania (30. November 2017)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Wurde noch nie kontrolliert.




Dann wird es aber Zeit.....:q:q:q


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. November 2017)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Warum? Hab ja nichts zu verbergen.
Ich wünsche mir sogar mehr Kontrollen. So kann ja jeder Hanzz und Franz überall schwarzangeln.


----------



## Franz_16 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

ja, wenn das soooo ist


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. November 2017)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Sry Franz, musste deinen Namen einmal missbrauchen


----------



## hanzz (30. November 2017)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Warum? Hab ja nichts zu verbergen.
> Ich wünsche mir sogar mehr Kontrollen. So kann ja jeder Hanzz und Franz überall schwarzangeln.


Gibt aber nur *einen* hanzz und der angelt nicht schwarz. (Kindheit ausgenommen. Da hat der am Campingplatz lebende Kontrolleur mir sogar ne Rute abgenommen. Wir sind dann aber Kumpels geworden und ich hab die Rute wieder bekommen und noch 4 Bücher über's Angeln oben drauf bekommen)


In 8 Jahren an jedem Gewässer, welche ich mit dem Jahresschein befische jeweils 2 mal kontrolliert worden.
Kanal bietet hier die Aussnahme. Kontrolleure und Wapo haben mich da schon um die 6,7 mal kontrolliert.

Kanal
Rhein
Du Hafen
Ruhr


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. November 2017)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Franz sollte nicht so allein dastehen, sry. 

 Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt ob ich einem Kontrolleur mal am Kanal begegne.


----------



## geomas (30. November 2017)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Ich angele meistens am „Heck” der zivilisierten Welt (und nein, damit meine ich nicht Ostdeutschland als Ganzes ;-) und wurde in den letzten 25 Jahren 1x kontrolliert.
Wenn ich mich unter die Heringsangler oder die Barsch-/Zanderangler in meiner Nachbarschaft mischen würde, wären die Kontrollen mit Sicherheit häufiger.


----------



## Ukel (30. November 2017)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

In den letzten 5 Jahren nicht einmal, davor vielleicht 2-3 mal im ganzen Angelleben, nun schon ca. 40 Jahre. 
Dafür darf ich aber selber kontrollieren und habe schon einige mal gehört "gut, dass hier mal kontrolliert wird".


----------



## Ladi74 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

In über 30 Jahren 3mal.
2x vom Vereinsfuzzi, der durfte hinterher seine Marke abgeben. Weil, total besoffen bei der letzten Kontrolle. Hat er sogar zugegeben!
1x WaPo auf Landstreife. Da gabs bissel "Du,Du,Du,", weil mein neuer Fischereischein noch  nicht unterschrieben war.
Hab ich gleich vor Ort nachgeholt!
Dann nachm Karpfenfotoalbum des Beamten gefragt (kannte ihn vom sehen) und schon war alles vergessen.


----------



## Zander Jonny (30. November 2017)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Dieses Jahr wurde ich glaube 3 mal kontrolliert. An einem anderen See wo ich auch ab und zu bin wird fast täglich kontrolliert.

Ich kann mich über fehlende Kontrollen nicht beschweren.
Schlechte Erfahrungen mit Kontrolleuren hatte ich nicht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Dieses Jahr glaube ich 3 mal, aber nicht von denen, die dafür eigentlich zuständig wären, sondern von normalen Anglern aus dem Verein.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. November 2017)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Find ich nicht schlimm, besser als gar nicht. Irgendwer muss es ja machen. Zur Not kann man ja immer noch den Vositzenden kontaktieren falls man Verdacht schhöpft.


----------



## LOCHI (30. November 2017)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Find ich nicht schlimm, besser als gar nicht. Irgendwer muss es ja machen. Zur Not kann man ja immer noch den Vositzenden kontaktieren falls man Verdacht schhöpft.



Da ist doch wieder Alkohol im Spiel...


----------



## kingpimpz (30. November 2017)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Ich wurde nur 1 mal kontrolliert, angel aber seit September.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis Knoll (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Zur Not kann man ja immer noch den Vositzenden kontaktieren falls man Verdacht schhöpft.


Das kommt auf den Verein an.
Bei uns gab es eine Situation, da waren 2 Personen (nationale Abstammung spare ich mir) mit jeder mindestens 5 Ruten, überall den lebenden Köfi dran und das mit in der City an dem meistfrequentestierten Platz des Vereins. Der Verein wurde via Whatsapp Gruppe darüber in Kenntnis gesetzt. Die Kollegen saßen noch Abends da, keiner war hin.

Aber im selben Atemzug kann der Verein einen Nachbar Verein wegen der Verwendung von Setzkeschern anzeigen. Da bekommt man Brechreiz... Aber kein Wunder bei Unterstützern des Landesverbands Weser Ems


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Unfassbar...Was ist das denn für ein Verein...#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

wenn man dann mal erwischt wird:
Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?
Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7150 €?


----------



## fishhawk (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Hallo,



> Unfassbar...Was ist das denn für ein Verein



So ungewöhnlich ist das nun auch nicht. Bei der Sachlage bleibt wohl nur die Polizei und die kommt meist auch nur widerwillig, wenn sonst nicht dringlicheres anliegt.

Bei uns in der Gegend hat ein Verein seine Aufseher angewiesen, eine ähnliche Gewässerstrecke zu meiden.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Ich finds krass. Mit 5 Posen auf Lebendköfi und keinen juckt das...


----------



## fishhawk (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*

Hallo,



> Bei uns gab es eine Situation, da waren 2 Personen (nationale Abstammung spare ich mir) mit jeder mindestens 5 Ruten, überall den lebenden Köfi dran und das mit in der City an



Das wird schon jemand gejuckt haben, sonst hätte er nicht den Verein informiert. 

Wie der Verein dann reagiert hat, weiß man nicht. Nicht jeder hat ständig sein Smartphone an um auf WhatsApp-Nachrichten zu reagieren. Vielleicht hatten auch weder die Vereinsaufseher noch die Polizei gerade Zeit, sich drum zu kümmern.

Dass der Melder selber nicht aktiv wurde, kann man ihm wohl auch nicht verdenken.


----------



## Gardenfly (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Unfassbar...Was ist das denn für ein Verein...#q


kenne solche Situationen auch.
möchte jemand als Held sterben, denn der Freispruch ist doch sicher, wenn man da hin geht und zu schaden kommt . Aussage eines Polizisten : er würde an den Problemstellen kontrollieren wenn ihn 10 Fischereiaufseher begleiten


----------

